# Today I heard the name _________ & think it's __________.



## RubyRainbows

I am always coming across a name i haven't thought of, or heard in awhile... or have never heard before. And i think.... that's cute/different/unique/pretty, etc. Sometimes it's a name I wouldn't personally use... or doesn't make my "master list"... but i thought it would be nice to start a list of those names here!

Whenever i stumble upon a cool name... i always want to share it with you ladies! So......... as your watching TV, or placing your order at a restaurant, or reading the credits at the end of a movie (i think we all do it!) searching for baby names... pop in here & post a name you stumbled upon!

It would be cool to get a long list of names going! (It doesn't have to be a completely unheard of name... just something that pops out at you... and tell us why!)

I'll start....

Today I heard the name Gretchen & think it's not used nearly enough! So pretty!


----------



## RubyRainbows

Today I heard the name Sawyer and love it!


----------



## Skylark

My husband loves the name Finn...


----------



## sara1786

today i heard the name TOPHER and i think its missing the first half of the name... CHRIS :haha:


----------



## Skylark

I like Zander too...


----------



## Waiting2bMommy

RubyRainbows said:


> Today I heard the name Sawyer and love it!

That is my little brothers name and I never hear it!


----------



## mamamay

Lyra - Sophie Dahl has called her little girl this - it is the name of a group of stars, very pretty I think x


----------



## mamamay

Another lovely name I have only hear someone called once is 'Cassidy; x


----------



## faerieprozac

I heard Shardonnay... and it makes me cringe. I also heard Diesel last week, and it made me cringe. I hear lots of weird and wonderful names as I work in a toy shop.


----------



## abc123x

Today I heard the name TREAZUR(pronounced Treasure) and think it is absolutely ridiculous and the mother must be completely illiterate. :nope:


----------



## SKATERBUN

^ Tre-Azure is apparently a soul RnB singer :D
You can also spell it Tre'Zure


----------



## sara1786

abc123x said:


> Today I heard the name TREAZUR(pronounced Treasure) and think it is absolutely ridiculous and the mother must be completely illiterate. :nope:

:rofl: :haha:
so true...


----------



## RubyRainbows

Today i heard the name Tate on a guy... I think it's kinda cute... but maybe prefer it for a girl! :shrug: Not sure.

By the way, i kinda think Treasure (minus the crazy spelling) is pretty! :dohh: I never heard it before. I wouldn't use it... but kinda like it!


----------



## iHeartbaby#1

Today i heard the name Ivory... & er, think its really hard to read when I try to make the name match the color! Kinda pretty but reminds me too much of Ivy which i'm not too keen.


----------



## RubyRainbows

iHeartbaby#1 said:


> Today i heard the name Ivory... & er, think its really hard to read when I try to make the name match the color! Kinda pretty but reminds me too much of Ivy which i'm not too keen.

Lol... maybe not the best color choice! :haha:

Ivory is kinda cool... prefer Ivy, tho!

I love your son's name! Jackson Riley sounds so perfect! We have the name "Noah Riley" on our list!


----------



## iHeartbaby#1

RubyRainbows said:


> iHeartbaby#1 said:
> 
> 
> Today i heard the name Ivory... & er, think its really hard to read when I try to make the name match the color! Kinda pretty but reminds me too much of Ivy which i'm not too keen.
> 
> Lol... maybe not the best color choice! :haha:
> 
> Ivory is kinda cool... prefer Ivy, tho!
> 
> I love your son's name! Jackson Riley sounds so perfect! We have the name "Noah Riley" on our list!Click to expand...

Aww, thanks hun :) Noah Riley sounds great too! :thumbup:
We were actually going to do Riley as a first name but OH decided he didn't like it.


----------



## fairy_gem

Today I heard the name Ewelina (eh-veh-LEE-nah) & think it's soooooooooooooo beautiful, although I don't like the spelling.


x


----------



## CeeCee2010

Today I heard/saw the name Lukeyiano (luke-ee-ahh-no) and thought ... poor kid. Why not just Lukas or Luciano or Luke?


----------



## discoclare

RubyRainbows said:


> Today i heard the name Tate on a guy... I think it's kinda cute... but maybe prefer it for a girl! :shrug: Not sure.
> 
> By the way, i kinda think Treasure (minus the crazy spelling) is pretty! :dohh: I never heard it before. I wouldn't use it... but kinda like it!

Tate, spelt the same way, was my grandfather's middle name. His first name was John (always known as Jack). It's definitely a strong bloke's name (to me)! and was one I was considering as a mn if I'd have had a boy.


----------



## discoclare

Today I heard the name Dulcie & think it's cute and uncommon.


----------



## discoclare

Today (well the other day at a playgroup) I heard the name Boris & thought I'm surprised you called your baby that when our current mayor is the ever-so-slightly-eccentric-with-mad-hair Boris Johnson, but if it weren't for him it might be cute on a baby!


----------



## Lara+sam+bump

Today I heard the name Elodie (el-o-d) I love it and if im lucky enough 2 have a daughter one day, she'll be called this :) xx


----------



## Phantom

Today I heard the name Buddy and think you couldn't pay me enough to give my kid that name.


----------



## RubyRainbows

I've always liked the name Lyndsey/Lindsay/Lindsey/Linsey... and think it's so soft & pretty everytime i hear it. Wonder why it's not used more often?


----------



## RubyRainbows

discoclare said:


> RubyRainbows said:
> 
> 
> Today i heard the name Tate on a guy... I think it's kinda cute... but maybe prefer it for a girl! :shrug: Not sure.
> 
> By the way, i kinda think Treasure (minus the crazy spelling) is pretty! :dohh: I never heard it before. I wouldn't use it... but kinda like it!
> 
> Tate, spelt the same way, was my grandfather's middle name. His first name was John (always known as Jack). It's definitely a strong bloke's name (to me)! and was one I was considering as a mn if I'd have had a boy.Click to expand...

Tate is really cute... big :thumbup: from me! Especially if there is a family connection! I don't think it's very common in the US... i've only heard it one time (and that was on a TV commercial!).


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I heard Oakley today. I am not keen!


----------



## fides

sara1786 said:


> today i heard the name TOPHER and i think its missing the first half of the name... CHRIS :haha:

rofl. thanks - i needed the laugh.


Today I heard the name Willow and thought I'm not naming my kid after a tree or a really cheesy 80's flick.


----------



## faerieprozac

fides said:


> sara1786 said:
> 
> 
> today i heard the name TOPHER and i think its missing the first half of the name... CHRIS :haha:
> 
> rofl. thanks - i needed the laugh.
> 
> 
> Today I heard the name Willow and thought I'm not naming my kid after a tree or a really cheesy 80's flick.Click to expand...

If we have a daughter she is Alice, but in the future if we have another daughter she is Willow <3 I think it's beautiful, plus I was HUGE Buffy fan


----------



## fides

lol - i didn't know it was from Buffy - that's funny. i've just heard it from Sarah Palin's kid, and to be honest, i also don't like Bristol as a children's name (and i can't remember her other kids' names), but that's just me - no offense to Sarah Palin. :)


Today I heard the name Adele, and I kinda like it.


----------



## Armywife

Today i heard the name Pepper and i thought of a pig...


----------



## fairy_gem

Today I heard the name Ginger and I think it's not very nice at all.

x


----------



## Lottie86

fairy_gem said:


> Today I heard the name Ginger and I think it's not very nice at all.
> 
> x

Makes me think of the gingerbread man in Shrek :haha:


----------



## fairy_gem

Lottie86 said:


> fairy_gem said:
> 
> 
> Today I heard the name Ginger and I think it's not very nice at all.
> 
> x
> 
> Makes me think of the gingerbread man in Shrek :haha:Click to expand...


:rofl:

x


----------



## fairy_gem

Today I heard the name Cohen and I think it's nice and different, although it's not my style so I wouldn't use it myself.

x


----------



## purplerose

I heard the name GUY and frankly I think it is horrible, really it's like "I was talking to this guy who was called Guy."

Some people. I'm a fan of Mad TV and I laugh at this name "Bunifa Latifah Halifah Sharifa Jackson" the character is also a hoot :p

The other day I found out Anne Frank's name was Annelies Marie adorable.


----------



## RubyRainbows

Today i heard the name Aliannah & think it's gorgeous!


----------



## celine

I had to laugh when I saw 2 people heard the name pepper and Ginger LOL


----------



## sara1786

today i heard the name Legend 

i think the family has [maybe too] high hopes for this baby...


----------



## Lettuce

I worked with a kid called Scott, which is fine, except his second name was Land! No joke! Haha always made me giggle, but I kinda liked it. I always wondered if his parents had more - like Finn or Grace? :)
Also heard of La-a ( pronouced la dash a) and thought, no, just no. Ladasha is perfectly nice, but the spelling?! Poor wee soul. :( x


----------



## MommyMika

Today I heard the name Florence & think it's way too old school for me...


----------



## Armywife

MommyMika said:


> Today I heard the name Florence & think it's way too old school for me...

That was my first choice for a name! I love love love it! Unfortunately someone close to us used it last week so i'm very upset! xx


----------



## Lea8198

Ariela and i thought it was very unique and actually quite pretty.


----------



## fairy_gem

Armywife said:


> MommyMika said:
> 
> 
> Today I heard the name Florence & think it's way too old school for me...
> 
> That was my first choice for a name! I love love love it! Unfortunately someone close to us used it last week so i'm very upset! xxClick to expand...


I love it too, if we ever have a girl she will be Florence.


x


----------



## Trying4ababy

I heard the name Benjermin and think they misspelled Benjamin


----------



## Trying4ababy

purplerose said:


> I heard the name GUY and frankly I think it is horrible, really it's like "I was talking to this guy who was called Guy."
> 
> Some people. I'm a fan of Mad TV and I laugh at this name "Bunifa Latifah Halifah Sharifa Jackson" the character is also a hoot :p
> 
> The other day I found out Anne Frank's name was Annelies Marie adorable.

I went to school with a boys whose name was Willie Guy


----------



## LunaRose

fairy_gem said:


> Today I heard the name Ewelina (eh-veh-LEE-nah) & think it's soooooooooooooo beautiful, although I don't like the spelling.
> 
> 
> x

Oooh, I know an Ewelina! I thought her name was beautiful too when I first heard it! She's Polish, might be where the spelling comes from!

I heard the name Martini today and thought the girls mother must be a boozer!


----------



## Shabutie

Today I heard the name Callia and after a meaning search i think it's a shame its short for Caroline, as thats the MIL's name, and I dont like her :(


----------



## Shabutie

Today I heard the name Shiomi and think it would go with the middle name Noelle to make a lovely name for our next possible baby (if it's a girl)

Shiomi Noelle :cloud9:


----------



## LunaRose

Shabutie said:


> Today I heard the name Shiomi and think it would go with the middle name Noelle to make a lovely name for our next possible baby (if it's a girl)
> 
> Shiomi Noelle :cloud9:

How is Shiomi pronounced? Is it 'SHY-OH-ME'?


----------



## Shabutie

It's pronounced Shee-oh-me.

However, I do like the pronounciation Shy-oh-me. 

:flower:


----------



## RubyRainbows

Shabutie said:


> It's pronounced Shee-oh-me.
> 
> However, I do like the pronounciation Shy-oh-me.
> 
> :flower:

Very unique -- Love it! (prefer shy-oh-me)


----------



## RubyRainbows

Today i heard of a beautiful baby boy named Alfred and decided to live by the motto: "If you have nothing nice to say, don't say anything at all!"


----------



## discoclare

RubyRainbows said:


> Today i heard of a beautiful baby boy named Alfred and decided to live by the motto: "If you have nothing nice to say, don't say anything at all!"

:haha:

Are Alfie, Archie etc popular in the US? Here they are very popular. I think Alfie is in the top 10 boys names at the moment. Albert, Arthur etc are all becoming very popular here. I quite like them all, in fact I love Alfie but wouldn't use it myself due to it's popularity.


----------



## discoclare

Shabutie said:


> Today I heard the name Callia and after a meaning search i think it's a shame its short for Caroline, as thats the MIL's name, and I dont like her :(

Callia. Oh I like it.


----------



## fairy_gem

LunaRose said:


> fairy_gem said:
> 
> 
> Today I heard the name Ewelina (eh-veh-LEE-nah) & think it's soooooooooooooo beautiful, although I don't like the spelling.
> 
> 
> x
> 
> Oooh, I know an Ewelina! I thought her name was beautiful too when I first heard it! She's Polish, might be where the spelling comes from!
> COLOR]Click to expand...


Yeah that would explain the spelling.

x


----------



## dhartley

Addison...........

my 10 day overdue little bundle of love is obviously too comfy in there. getting soooo impatient to meet her! Cant decide on Addison Grace or Addison Lexi.


----------



## Lily7

dhartley said:


> Addison...........
> 
> my 10 day overdue little bundle of love is obviously too comfy in there. getting soooo impatient to meet her! Cant decide on Addison Grace or Addison Lexi.


Both are lovely....I particularly like Addison Grace :thumbup:


----------



## LittleBoo

Today I heard the name Princess and think it's bad enough when people name their pets this let alone their children.

Must add, was definitely not a nickname, was her actual name.


----------



## fairy_gem

LittleBoo said:


> Today I heard the name Princess and think it's bad enough when people name their pets this let alone their children.
> 
> Must add, was definitely not a nickname, was her actual name.


I agree about the pet/children thing.

x


----------



## Shabutie

RubyRainbows said:


> Shabutie said:
> 
> 
> It's pronounced Shee-oh-me.
> 
> However, I do like the pronounciation Shy-oh-me.
> 
> :flower:
> 
> Very unique -- Love it! (prefer shy-oh-me)Click to expand...

Shiomi actually means Beautiful tide, and our daughter's name means eternally beautiful, so though names with similare meanings would be quite nice.

:flower:


----------



## XfairyhopesX

My friends children are called stretton (boy) and maidie... neither of which i have ever come accross and are lovely i think :) xxx


----------



## letia659

Lea8198 said:


> Ariela and i thought it was very unique and actually quite pretty.

Im determined if this baby is a girl to name her Ariella but DH only likes Ella :growlmad:


----------



## RubyRainbows

discoclare said:


> RubyRainbows said:
> 
> 
> Today i heard of a beautiful baby boy named Alfred and decided to live by the motto: "If you have nothing nice to say, don't say anything at all!"
> 
> :haha:
> 
> Are Alfie, Archie etc popular in the US? Here they are very popular. I think Alfie is in the top 10 boys names at the moment. Albert, Arthur etc are all becoming very popular here. I quite like them all, in fact I love Alfie but wouldn't use it myself due to it's popularity.Click to expand...

Alfie, Archie, & Arthur are all cute... i would never use them though, personally... I don't know of a single person with any of those names, to be honest. And Alfred is not to my liking. I prefer more modern names.


----------



## RubyRainbows

letia659 said:


> Lea8198 said:
> 
> 
> Ariela and i thought it was very unique and actually quite pretty.
> 
> Im determined if this baby is a girl to name her Ariella but DH only likes Ella :growlmad:Click to expand...

Ariella is gorgeous! (I think Ariella, nn. Ella would be a perfect compromise!)


----------



## Heather212

Today I heard the name _Isabella_ & think it's _pretty but kind of becoming overused_. I know at least three people who've named their girls that, including my ex's sister. Looks like we're going to have a lot of Isabellas to come LOL


----------



## fairy_gem

Today I heard the name Nuala (noo-la) & think it's so pretty :flower:

x


----------



## gmh

my nephews name is archie, its quite popular in australia!! 

i read the name 'aster' in a baby name book. its the only name that i have liked and continue to like. every other name i like briefly then go off. too bad im thinking im having a boy!


----------



## pennies

Today I heard the name Star and thought Seriously!?!?


----------



## fides

Today I heard the name CLAUDE and I thought, that's kinda classy.


----------



## fairy_gem

Today I heard the name Rudy & think it's cute but still masculine.

x


----------



## CeeCee2010

Today I heard the name Samsara and I thought wasn't that a perfume brought out in the 80's???


----------



## RubyRainbows

Today i heard an old favorite of mine... Raina... and remembered how much i love it! Would prob be my first choice... if OH hadn't dated a girl named Rain! Grrrr!


----------



## LaraJJ

Today I heard the name Mayla and thought it was so very pretty :)


----------



## Heather212

Today I heard the name _Peter_ and I thought it was pretty good and classic :)


----------



## sara1786

today i heard the name Tiley and i thought it was... interesting... i don't dislike it but i wouldn't name my child that

saw the name Daphne and I am not a fan

heard the name Monte (for a woman) and can't decide if I like it....

-- these people are all in the same family (was watching _Intervention_)

3/15/11- today i saw the name Brikelle and i think it's pretty, actually.


----------



## missZOEEx

Today I heard the name Santanah & think it's actually rather pretty. :D


----------



## CeeCee2010

Oh my lordy... Just met a little boy called Fanta and thought to myself why would you name your child after a soft drink...? Poor little thing


----------



## NaturalMomma

Today I heard the name Pia and I think it's gorgeous


----------



## letia659

I saw a pic of twins named sinjin and Jagger and thought they were awesome names for twins :)


----------



## Bartness

Today I heard the name Shaquita, and I thought like the Chaquita Bananna?


----------



## twinmummy06

today i heard the name Centaine and think it's GORGEOUS, but doubt i'd ever use it


----------



## RubyRainbows

Today i heard the names Irena & Eileena (not related luckily!)..... I think i kinda like Irena... although i wouldn't use it. But it def jumped out at me as a "striking" name!


----------



## Skylark

Today I read the name Ireland and completely loved it, though doubt I'd ever use it...


----------



## Shabutie

Not today, but other week (and just remembered about it now) on the train I heard the names Faith, Skye, Rainbow, River, Tiger and Red (all siblings) and thought they're a bit _too_ out there for me!!


----------



## soon2have2

Recently I heard the name Shenoah.


----------



## soon2have2

My Daughters names are Faith Lyn and Chloe Rayne.


----------



## fairy_gem

RubyRainbows said:


> Today i heard the names Irena & Eileena (not related luckily!)..... I think i kinda like Irena... although i wouldn't use it. But it def jumped out at me as a "striking" name!



Love Irena with the nn Irenie.

x


----------



## fides

Yesterday I heard the name ELI (short for ELIJAH), and I couldn't believe that's the 2nd baby boy given that name & nickname in my circle of friends - not sure if I like it or not - just surprised 2 people I know chose it.


----------



## Teej

Today I saw the name Kayla and love it, I think it sounds lovely... just a shame OH isn't so sure about it!!


----------



## abc123x

RubyRainbows said:


> Today i heard the name Aliannah & think it's gorgeous!

We talked about this name... it was great until my OH is like, what will the middle name be? And I immediately said Aliannah... Oxenfree. :dohh:

Maybe not.

Any child with that name on a playground is gonna hear that one.


----------



## RubyRainbows

abc123x said:


> RubyRainbows said:
> 
> 
> Today i heard the name Aliannah & think it's gorgeous!
> 
> We talked about this name... it was great until my OH is like, what will the middle name be? And I immediately said Aliannah... Oxenfree. :dohh:
> 
> Maybe not.
> 
> Any child with that name on a playground is gonna hear that one.Click to expand...

:haha: Lol... maybe, although that wouldn't have come to mind for me. Besides, it's "Olly olly oxen free" right? I think if the kids on the playground were gonna chant it, it would be directed at all the little Olivers... not sweet little Aly! :winkwink:


----------



## sara1786

I feel like I contribute a lot to this thread. However, I work in a call-center and deal with the "general public" everyday. Therefore, I hear a lot of names. Sometimes they're "place names" and I like them. 

Today I heard the names: 
Isis 
Iris
Cohen
Payson
and they caught my attention. 

Cohen is apparently a suburb of Austin, TX (?) & Payson is a city outside of Phoenix, AZ. 
I like them, but would probably never use them. 

Iris & Isis were sisters, I would never do that to my daughters.

I also work with a guy named Felix... I really didnt like it in the beginning but the more I hear it, the less I dislike it. I would never name my son Felix though.


----------



## Bartness

Today I heard the name: Shaquatonia and I thought, its different but I like it.


----------



## CeeCee2010

Today I heard the name Georgia and thought it was incredibly cute :)


----------



## Kelloggz187

sara1786 said:


> I feel like I contribute a lot to this thread. However, I work in a call-center and deal with the "general public" everyday. Therefore, I hear a lot of names. Sometimes they're "place names" and I like them.
> 
> Today I heard the names:
> *Isis*
> *Iris*
> Cohen
> Payson
> and they caught my attention.
> 
> Cohen is apparently a suburb of Austin, TX (?) & Payson is a city outside of Phoenix, AZ.
> I like them, but would probably never use them.
> 
> Iris & Isis were sisters, I would never do that to my daughters.
> 
> I also work with a guy named Felix... I really didnt like it in the beginning but the more I hear it, the less I dislike it. I would never name my son Felix though.


I love Isis & Iris! :cloud9: (after the Bob Dylan & Goo Goo Dolls Songs)

OH's friend has just had his second little boy. His first is called Lord and the second is called Liam Lucifer :dohh: xx


----------



## Pippin

I teach a girl called Angel...... and an angel she is not!!!!!:devil:

ps love this thread, it's not your usual 'I really like this do you' but it's the other side of it too. :thumbup:


----------



## Kim T

I heard _Axel_ on a Baby TV show..... I'm indifferent!


----------



## Armywife

Pippin said:


> I teach a girl called Angel...... and an angel she is not!!!!!:devil:

This made me :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Lisa4star

Isis and Iris remind me of Osiris which was an Egyptian Goddess.

To name your child after a Goddess is pretty cool.


----------



## RubyRainbows

I heard the name Vivian tonight... and remembered my mom working with a little old lady named Vivian when i was a kid....... I don't personally prefer older names...... but i'm surprised Vivian isn't more popular, since old fashioned names are "all the rage" right now!

Also, since Angelina Jolie named her daughter Vivienne.... i would just expect the name to be a bit more popular at the moment! (Yet i don't know any babies/kids with this name! :shrug:) "Vivi" is a cute nickname!


----------



## peaberry

Today I heard the name Nae & I hope it's a short form for something prettier! :x


----------



## mumoffive

At my dd nursery there is a boy called Floyd. Not my name but he really suits it!


----------



## SammieGrace

This week I heard the name Orlena and think that I would really like it if it didn't remind me of the 65 year old checker at my grocery store, since she is the only person I have ever met with that name....


----------



## letia659

peaberry said:


> Today I heard the name Nae & I hope it's a short form for something prettier! :x

I know a nae or nay and its short for Janaye sounded Ja-nay and I am not a fan of the name though


----------



## HarliRexx

A couple of you mentioned Cohen....I've never heard of anyone with that name but I really like it! 

My closest friend is named Dagni. I don't think she has ever met anyone else with that name. People mistakenly call her Daphne sometimes though.


----------



## RubyRainbows

HarliRexx said:


> A couple of you mentioned Cohen....I've never heard of anyone with that name but I really like it!

Glad you came across a name you like! :thumbup: That's what i was hoping for when i started this thread -- To generate a list of "striking" names that jump out at us for one reason or another! And although we all have different taste, we may stumble upon a name on here that we like & may add to our own list! Plus, when considering a name... i always like to hear other people's perceptions/initial thoughts/opinions of that name!


----------



## celine

HarliRexx said:


> A couple of you mentioned Cohen....I've never heard of anyone with that name but I really like it!
> 
> My closest friend is named Dagni. I don't think she has ever met anyone else with that name. People mistakenly call her Daphne sometimes though.

I knew a Dagny! It did suit her tbh but when teachers called her name she was often thought to be a boy :(


----------



## fides

i read Dagny as Dangy on first glance, lol.

Today I heard the name REAGAN and thought, U.S. president's last names are becoming popular - I have a nephew named Carter, and I've known people & kids named Kennedy, Grant, Harrison, Madison & Taylor.


----------



## girl19722

Today I heard the name Rufus and think it's very cool but not for me. 

Also heard Elianna (el ee anna) and thought it was cute.

x


----------



## Shabutie

Today I heard the name Verity, and I think it is a nice name, although I wouldnt personally use it.

:flower:


----------



## DreaminOfBaby

Originally I was going to name my daughter Nevara. I used to be in love with the name Gage & Fox (but thought about spelling it Faux but figured it would be said Fo). Also liked Phoenix & Cullen. My friend wanted to name her daughter Amillian. I thought Armani was quite different.


----------



## MrsBandEgglet

Yesterday I heard the name Lloyd and I think it's pretty cool for a little boy :cloud9: xx


----------



## CeeCee2010

Today I heard the names Liberty and Sicily (twin girls) and thought I LOVE THOSE NAMES!!!!


----------



## discoclare

CeeCee2010 said:


> Today I heard the names Liberty and Sicily (twin girls) and thought I LOVE THOSE NAMES!!!!

Oh I know a Liberty and a Sicily but they aren't related to each other. I like Liberty, not so much Sicily.


----------



## discoclare

Today I heard the name Zeborah and thought well I don't really like it (don't like Deborah either) but we could definitely do with more names starting with Z


----------



## CeeCee2010

discoclare said:


> Today I heard the name Zeborah and thought well I don't really like it (don't like Deborah either) but we could definitely do with more names starting with Z

I went to school with a Zeborah, a Zamy and a Zarah !! None of whom were related I should add!


----------



## discoclare

CeeCee2010 said:


> discoclare said:
> 
> 
> Today I heard the name Zeborah and thought well I don't really like it (don't like Deborah either) but we could definitely do with more names starting with Z
> 
> I went to school with a Zeborah, a Zamy and a Zarah !! None of whom were related I should add!Click to expand...

Wow! I have also come across a Ziona.


----------



## ILoveMySeabee

My nieces name is Treasure...at first I thought it was kinda weird but now I cant imagine her having any other name


----------



## mumoffive

discoclare said:


> Today I heard the name Zeborah and thought well I don't really like it (don't like Deborah either) but we could definitely do with more names starting with Z

zeborah sounds way too much like zebra!!!! No way!!


----------



## megan09

I heard the name Jayzee, slightly odd!


----------



## SammieGrace

DreaminOfBaby said:


> Originally I was going to name my daughter Nevara. I used to be in love with the name Gage & Fox (but thought about spelling it Faux but figured it would be said Fo). Also liked Phoenix & Cullen. My friend wanted to name her daughter Amillian. I thought Armani was quite different.

Just had to give you a :thumbup: because Cullen is my baby's name


----------



## inxsmhpy

Today I heard the name Darcy/Darcie??and I thought how I hadn't really heard it for a first name two years ago but now I'm hearing it more and more! Its cute.


----------



## HarliRexx

I actually really like the name Darcy but I'm not seriously considering it because it just sounds a little redneck IMO.


----------



## SammieGrace

HarliRexx said:


> I actually really like the name Darcy but I'm not seriously considering it because it just sounds a little redneck IMO.

Just had to say that I loooove your bunny! what a cutie pie!


----------



## Jasiellover

My friend just had a baby and her and her bf made up the name Braela but I don't like it. It reminds me of braille that blind people use to read.. lol


----------



## HarliRexx

SammieGrace said:


> HarliRexx said:
> 
> 
> I actually really like the name Darcy but I'm not seriously considering it because it just sounds a little redneck IMO.
> 
> Just had to say that I loooove your bunny! what a cutie pie!Click to expand...

Thanks! He is my sweet little Toffee Boy!


----------



## Hayley90

Today I heard the name JASPER. I think its fantastic, but i couldn't use it for fear of the Twilight brigade thinking id got it from there!


----------



## Sapphire909

Today I heard the name Ledger and I thought, don't love it, don't hate it.


----------



## letia659

Hayley90 said:


> Today I heard the name JASPER. I think its fantastic, but i couldn't use it for fear of the Twilight brigade thinking id got it from there!

we are using Jasper if this baby is a boy but definatly not because of Twilight but to me the movies/books will die down eventually so it wont matter once he is older :) and on the social secuity website Jasper really hasnt climbed up the charts much its lower than my son Zanders name which is very uncommon :thumbup:


----------



## SammieGrace

letia659 said:


> Hayley90 said:
> 
> 
> Today I heard the name JASPER. I think its fantastic, but i couldn't use it for fear of the Twilight brigade thinking id got it from there!
> 
> we are using Jasper if this baby is a boy but definatly not because of Twilight but to me the movies/books will die down eventually so it wont matter once he is older :) and on the social secuity website Jasper really hasnt climbed up the charts much its lower than my son Zanders name which is very uncommon :thumbup:Click to expand...

That was my worry with using Cullen..which we also did not get from Twilight but is actually a family name. Anyway, I figure that my baby's generation probably won't know anything about Twilight and I am hoping it won't be an issue. Many of my friends have asked if thats where it came from, but I can honestly say no, so I figure that it will work out ok.


----------



## Hayley90

SammieGrace said:


> letia659 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hayley90 said:
> 
> 
> Today I heard the name JASPER. I think its fantastic, but i couldn't use it for fear of the Twilight brigade thinking id got it from there!
> 
> we are using Jasper if this baby is a boy but definatly not because of Twilight but to me the movies/books will die down eventually so it wont matter once he is older :) and on the social secuity website Jasper really hasnt climbed up the charts much its lower than my son Zanders name which is very uncommon :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> That was my worry with using Cullen..which we also did not get from Twilight but is actually a family name. Anyway, I figure that my baby's generation probably won't know anything about Twilight and I am hoping it won't be an issue. Many of my friends have asked if thats where it came from, but I can honestly say no, so I figure that it will work out ok.Click to expand...

I keep telling myself that too, but i honestly think i would cringe if anyone ever suggested that's where it came from!! You've given me hope though, so I might get to use it... especially in a few years time... hmmmm :D


----------



## mizzk

Today i came across the name "Corneilius"... Think its quite cute but i wouldnt use it. Im sure theres a Corneilius on the film Thumbelina and it reminds me of this!


----------



## RubyRainbows

Today I stumbled upon the name Kylen online... i'm assuming it's a boy's name... and i really quite like it!!!!!!! Very cute & different!


----------



## Feb4th2011

Today I heard the name Eloise and I thought it sounded so Beautiful!


----------



## miss cakes

think one of the worst names ive heard is Atticus i think its absolutely dreadful lol a name i love came from a book and ive never known anyone by that name is Blaize


----------



## discoclare

miss cakes said:


> think one of the worst names ive heard is Atticus i think its absolutely dreadful lol a name i love came from a book and ive never known anyone by that name is Blaize

I love Atticus! Love Blaise (spelt the traditional way), I know someone who named their son Blaise he's a teenager now.


----------



## miss cakes

just goes to show everyones got differant likes and dislikes for names what one person loves another one would hate lol dont think there is a particular "good" or "bad" name x


----------



## lovie

I love this thread! a little info about me, im english but living in sweden, so the choosing a name (when we finally get our bfp!) will be very hard! I come across names in sweden that i love and some that i hate...

today I heared the name Fanny and i thaught poor girl, I hope she never goes to the UK 

today I heared the name Loki and i thaught thats a really cute name, 

i will keep you updated with some more scandinavian names when i here them! :flower:


----------



## Eleanor ace

Today (well a few days ago) I heard the name Winter (girl) and I loved it! But I couldn't get away with using it. Also I like Atticus!


----------



## birdiex

Today I heard Samma for a girl, and thought it was sweet!

I love Winter :cloud9:


----------



## RubyRainbows

lovie said:


> today I heared the name Loki and i thaught thats a really cute name

I love the name Loki -- Loki is the god of mischief! Seems like the perfect name for a cheeky little boy like my son... or a naughty little puppy!

Today i heard a woman on TV named Aphrodite........ and think that's a terrible name. (And i try not to say things like that... bc i don't want to insult anyone... but that truly is awful!) Reminds me of "hermaphrodite" :nope:


----------



## birdiex

RubyRainbows said:


> lovie said:
> 
> 
> today I heared the name Loki and i thaught thats a really cute name
> 
> I love the name Loki -- Loki is the god of mischief! Seems like the perfect name for a cheeky little boy like my son... or a naughty little puppy!
> 
> Today i heard a woman on TV named Aphrodite........ and think that's a terrible name. (And i try not to say things like that... bc i don't want to insult anyone... but that truly is awful!) Reminds me of "hermaphrodite" :nope:Click to expand...

Aphrodite is the greek goddess of beauty & sexuality :thumbup:


----------



## RubyRainbows

birdiex said:


> RubyRainbows said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lovie said:
> 
> 
> today I heared the name Loki and i thaught thats a really cute name
> 
> I love the name Loki -- Loki is the god of mischief! Seems like the perfect name for a cheeky little boy like my son... or a naughty little puppy!
> 
> Today i heard a woman on TV named Aphrodite........ and think that's a terrible name. (And i try not to say things like that... bc i don't want to insult anyone... but that truly is awful!) Reminds me of "hermaphrodite" :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> Aphrodite is the greek goddess of beauty & sexuality :thumbup:Click to expand...

Still awful! :winkwink:


----------



## faun

Today i heard the name Linden for a boy and i kind of like it but would never use it.


----------



## collie_crazy

Today I heard the name Zena Ann... and thought its OK but I wouldn't use it. 

Also heard Oisin... pronounced Oh-sheen and thought it sounded to much like Ocean.


----------



## pennies

Today I heard that Myleene Klass has called her *daughter*...Hero :dohh:

I think it's awful and originally thought she had had a boy as to me it doesn't sound girly at all :shrug:


----------



## LaraJJ

Today I heard the name Brianne nn Bria, and thought its really cute but is probably more common in America than the UK :)


----------



## flashy09

RubyRainbows said:


> I've always liked the name Lyndsey/Lindsay/Lindsey/Linsey... and think it's so soft & pretty everytime i hear it. Wonder why it's not used more often?


I love it too, but this is my problem these days.
 



Attached Files:







LL.jpg
File size: 9.4 KB
Views: 19


----------



## Beany2

a few days ago i heard the name Merryn (girl) and thought it was really pretty and quite unusual without being too "out there".


----------



## Beany2

also i was speaking to someone at work whose cousin named her baby Martha and at first i didn't like it but i actually think it's quite cute now


----------



## RubyRainbows

flashy09 said:


> RubyRainbows said:
> 
> 
> I've always liked the name Lyndsey/Lindsay/Lindsey/Linsey... and think it's so soft & pretty everytime i hear it. Wonder why it's not used more often?
> 
> 
> I love it too, but this is my problem these days.Click to expand...

:rofl: Now, i see why the name isn't used more often!! :haha:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Oooo i love this thread

I used to lifegaurd school swimming and some of the names were horrible
Atlantic & Ocean were in the same class but thank god they wernt related :haha: Horrible names both girls!
I used to go to college with a girl called Merry .... Why not Mary? Everyone used to just call her Mary and she got really mad about it all the time LOL
A teenage lad used to swim out our pool and his name was X and spelt with just the letter X thats what it says on his birth certificate aswell just X and his brother was called Blaz'in


----------



## HarliRexx

Oh Lord! X and Blaz'in! Unbelievable! 

I have a friend whos mother works in a maternity ward and she hears crazy names all the time. I remember a few years back a girl tried to name her child Cannabis but thank God they wouldn't let her. I guess it's illegal.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

oh my thank god that they wouldnt allow it!!! poor child can you imagin going to a job interview or something how embarrassing would that be!


----------



## miss cakes

my sister named one of her sons karmen i still cant decide if i like it for a boy or not


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I Love Karmen for a boy! I wouldnt personally ever use it though its too close to cartman from south park :haha:

Today i heard the name Summer Zoie and i love it because it is my first niece and she is being named after me :happydance:


----------



## discoclare

miss cakes said:


> my sister named one of her sons karmen i still cant decide if i like it for a boy or not

Yeah I would say a girl if I saw that written. I remember we had someone at work as a locum who was called Kali and the agency sent us the CV and we were expecting a girl, then a 6' tall strapping bloke turned up and we were all so surprised. He said people used to be surprised at his name all the time! I know someone who has named her daughter Karma.


----------



## discoclare

Today I heard the name Cinnamon and thought, wow that must be fairly unusual but it isn't the first person I've come across with that name. Also I thought that I don't like Cin as an obvious nickname.


----------



## birdiex

I love Kali, Karmen & Karmen. Lovely names!

Today I heard Henry, and thought it's not used enough!


----------



## summerbreeze8

A girl in my school is called Doli (like dolly) which I think is really cute. 
I was also confused with Myleene Klass calling her daughter Hero!!! Hera - the greek goddess yes, but hero really? Sounds like a boy!


----------



## Feb4th2011

Today I heard the name Velvet~ I think it sounds pretty, but it's not something i would choose:)


----------



## gingajewel

I was at a birthday party today and heard several names that i thought i would add here!

Lola - i thought it was so cute but probably wouldnt use it myself
Frankie - Rae - Hmmm not sure on this? Perhaps a bit to masculine for me
Stevi Bea - Again a bit masculine and a bit chavvy??
Nathaniel (nickname Nate) - I didnt like it but its growing on me and now i think its lovely!

Xx


----------



## lovie

today i taught a class of swedish children in Östermalm.. (like the chelsea of stockholm) their names were

elvira
isa
isha
shirin
sophia X2
nikita

hugo
niklosX3!
diedrikt
edward
philip

and i thaught i wouldnt name a baby any of those names!


----------



## fairy_gem

Beany2 said:


> also i was speaking to someone at work whose cousin named her baby Martha and at first i didn't like it but i actually think it's quite cute now



I love Martha but it sounds awful with our surname and plus it's one of my mums cats names.


x


----------



## Floralaura

Today I heard the name Seren (ser-ren) which means Star in Welsh and decided that a future Daughter of mine well may be called Seren Haf (haaa-v) which means summer in Welsh which when translated into English means 'Summer Star' as the words flip..


----------



## Kim T

Floralaura said:


> Today I heard the name Seren (ser-ren) which means Star in Welsh and decided that a future Daughter of mine well may be called Seren Haf (haaa-v) which means summer in Welsh which when translated into English means 'Summer Star' as the words flip..

My cousin in England is called _Seren_ :thumbup:. I wasn't a fan when i first heard it, but now i think its super cute..
:flower:


----------



## miss cakes

i heard the name Coji (on cbeebies lol) i have to say im not a fan of it


----------



## fairy_gem

Today I heard the name Aspen & think it's beautiful for a girl but not for a boy even though it's unisex.

x


----------



## CeeCee2010

Today I heard the name Maggie and thought it was quite cute! Reminded me a bit too much of the Simpsons though!


----------



## fairy_gem

Today I heard the name Rudy & think it's such a strong masculine name and I love it.

x


----------



## court.

Today I heard the name Arianna and I think it's absolutely beautiful !


----------



## miss cakes

fairy_gem said:


> Today I heard the name Aspen & think it's beautiful for a girl but not for a boy even though it's unisex.
> 
> x

agreed beautiful name but too girly for a boy


----------



## discoclare

court. said:


> Today I heard the name Arianna and I think it's absolutely beautiful !

My DD's name!

Yesterday I heard the name Constance and thought it was the first time I had heard it on a baby, it's not really my kind of name, but I could see it becoming popular along with the whole Florence type thing that's going on.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Today i heard the name Prudence (Pru for short), i acctually quite like it shame DF would never go for it!


----------



## airbear

I nanny a boy named Wells and I think it is unique and I like it but I wouldn't use it for my son. Fit's the boy well, however.


----------



## Shabutie

Today I heard the name Sessilee and after saying it a few times over in my head, I think it is growing on me, but dont think its a name I would use.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Today i heard the name Laurie, i quite like it but couldnt imagain a baby with that name only an adult lol


----------



## AlphaPoppa

Today I heard the name __LUCAS____ & think it's a Liquid Cutting Smooth sounding name. Almost like the sound of a stone being dropped into water and the subsequent splash. If we have a boy I might consider naming him Lucas.


----------



## RubyRainbows

I know of a little girl named *October*... and often wonder how in the world two people were able to agree on that name. I can see one liking it, but how did they convince the other to go for it & actually name their baby that?!


----------



## MrsKTB

Today I 'heard' (read on here) Elodie and I think we have found our fav girls name!!


----------



## pennies

One of my friends named her daughter Elody, it's a really pretty name :thumbup:


----------



## Rhio92

Today I heard the name Konner. Just NO :dohh: Jeeeeez, I like unusual spellings, but that just takes the mick.

Ooo I want to be pregnant again! :haha: Seen so many beautiful yet unusual names on this thread, but no baba to give one to!


----------



## hellywelly

i would love to have the courage to call her Swarovski

my mum said ahhh thats lovely - I said is it chav to the extreme and both parents said yes ......


----------



## RubyRainbows

Today i heard the name Dimitrius on a game show & started thinking about the name Dimitri as well....

I would never use either of them, personally...

But they sure are cool names!!! I've never met anyone with these names... but i'm sure if i did... he would be cool! :coolio:


----------



## fairy_gem

RubyRainbows said:


> Today i heard the name Dimitrius on a game show & started thinking about the name Dimitri as well....
> 
> I would never use either of them, personally...
> 
> But they sure are cool names!!! I've never met anyone with these names... but i'm sure if i did... he would be cool! :coolio:


I love them too but could never use them.

x


----------



## summerbreeze8

I also love the name Clementine but hubby says NO! We may as well call our child beetroot! Lol.


----------



## RubyRainbows

summerbreeze8 said:


> I also love the name Clementine but hubby says NO! We may as well call our child beetroot! Lol.

:haha:

I think Clementine is sweet!


----------



## RubyRainbows

Today i saw the names Kiavana & Ayla -- I really like both of them! So pretty! Not sure how to pronounce Ayla... i'm assuming "Aay-la" (which is the way i like) but then part of me wonders if it's an alternative spelling for Isla "eye-la"


----------



## 08marchbean

RubyRainbows said:


> Today i saw the names Kiavana & Ayla -- I really like both of them! So pretty! Not sure how to pronounce Ayla... i'm assuming "Aay-la" (which is the way i like) but then part of me wonders if it's an alternative spelling for Isla "eye-la"

Ayla was on my list i love it, it is pronounced aay-la:thumbup:


----------



## CeeCee2010

Today I heard the name Samson and I thought I really love that for a boy. Strong and cool :)


----------



## miss cakes

was talking about mohammed Ali earlier and his name being Cassius Clay (ive probably spelt it wrong) but i thing Cassius is pretty cool :)


----------



## Kaila2635

sara1786 said:


> today i heard the name Legend
> 
> i think the family has [maybe too] high hopes for this baby...

My cousins name is legend. I didn't like it at first but it kinda grew on me. It took 6 years though lol


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Today I heard the name Aurelie not sure about it


----------



## RubyRainbows

Today i heard the name Hailyn... not sure how she spells it... Haylin? Haelyn?

But i do think it's quite pretty! I guess along the same lines as:

Ashley = Ashlyn
Katelyn = Kaelyn
Hailey = Haylin

I prefer Ashlyn or Kaelyn tho... i've even known a Daelyn once (although i don't like that).


----------



## LoolaBear

today i (read) the names Ireland and Winter and love both of these names but i know they would just get teased by members of my family!

and also with my dad being irish i think he would get tormented at work for having a granddaughter named Ireland.

but i may now consider Winter as a middle name as ithink its cute.


----------



## RubyRainbows

LoolaBear said:


> today i (read) the names Ireland and Winter and love both of these names but i know they would just get teased by members of my family!
> 
> and also with my dad being irish i think he would get tormented at work for having a granddaughter named Ireland.
> 
> but i may now consider Winter as a middle name as ithink its cute.

I love the names Winter & Ireland! I know a little girl named "Wynter" & i used to work with a woman who had a granddaughter named Ireland! Nobody teased her... she got a lot of compliments! And being of Irish decent, she was very proud!


----------



## LoolaBear

RubyRainbows said:


> LoolaBear said:
> 
> 
> today i (read) the names Ireland and Winter and love both of these names but i know they would just get teased by members of my family!
> 
> and also with my dad being irish i think he would get tormented at work for having a granddaughter named Ireland.
> 
> but i may now consider Winter as a middle name as ithink its cute.
> 
> I love the names Winter & Ireland! I know a little girl named "Wynter" & i used to work with a woman who had a granddaughter named Ireland! Nobody teased her... she got a lot of compliments! And being of Irish decent, she was very proud!Click to expand...

Hmmm ideas then lol xx


----------



## Gnomer

Last September I met a girl named Charma(karma). I love this name, and the girl is an absolute sweetheart, which helps make the name even prettier. Her last name is force, so Charma Force. 

I also know a little boy named  Horatio. Which just reminds me of the ginger guy on CSI. He gets 'hero' for short. I think the nickname is ok, but I am really not a fan of the full name.


----------



## MissC

Today i heard Damian and Melodee i LOVE them both :)

I work with a guy called Kenneth and a girl called Briony i like Kenneth but im undecided on Briony.


----------



## missZOEEx

Today I heard the name Genesis && i actually love it!


----------



## emyandpotato

I keep obsessing over the name Coco but would never have the confidence to use it =[


----------



## discoclare

emyandpotato said:


> I keep obsessing over the name Coco but would never have the confidence to use it =[

Lovely name! One of our cats is called Coco.

Yesterday I heard the name Chester and it reminded me of John Candy in The Great Outdoors, then I tried to erase that from my brain and started to think it was cute for a little boy.


----------



## discoclare

Yesterday I heard the name Kezia and thought it was lovely. However, it didn't seem to "go" with the sib name which was a sister. She had a very traditional classic girls name.


----------



## K4tiemay

mamamay said:


> Lyra - Sophie Dahl has called her little girl this - it is the name of a group of stars, very pretty I think x

It's also the heroine from 'his dark materials' the Phillip Pullman books. I love it, but my SIL is Laura and I think it's too close to :)


----------



## K4tiemay

dhartley said:


> Addison...........
> 
> my 10 day overdue little bundle of love is obviously too comfy in there. getting soooo impatient to meet her! Cant decide on Addison Grace or Addison Lexi.

 Are you a Greys Anatomy fan? I am - that's what your names remind me of, not that that's a bad thing :)


----------



## LittleAngel09

miss cakes said:


> think one of the worst names ive heard is Atticus i think its absolutely dreadful lol a name i love came from a book and ive never known anyone by that name is Blaize

My nephew's name is Blaize. Such a cool name. No one he first meet believes it's his real name.

Looking on here for ideas. Not pregnant yet but hopefully soon, and gonna need something to go with our daughter's name, which is India.

x


----------



## maybethisit

My friend's little girl is Dulcie and it took me a while to get used to it but I think it is really unusual and cute - it means 'sweet one' - ahhh. Clementine was on her shortlist also, which is maybe a bridge too far for me. Re Myleene Klass's little girl - Hero is a female character from Shakespeare (Much Ado About Nothing) so maybe that's where she got it from. In that context I think it's really cool :0)


----------



## birdiex

I heard the names Affia and Mikanwe yesterday and love them. I'd probably prefer Mikanwe for a girl but for a boy it could be nice. It's pronounced Mik-ANN-way :) I love Affia also, gorgeous girly name!


----------



## Kota

Recently I heard the name 'Garrett' and thought, thats a bit cool. 

Recently I heard the name 'Patience' and thought, really??? that poor little girl.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I quite like Garrett!


----------



## Terrilea

I heard the name Inez for a girl and i think it's gorgeous! x


----------



## Mrs_T

I recently heard the name Eden for a girl and think it's beautiful.

Also heard the name Brody for a boy, which I quite like but wouldn't use it myself.


----------



## Binx214

I heard...well read the name Dallin Noah [meaning= From the valley and peaceful wanderer] for a boy and think it's unique in a good way and I might consider it if I have another boy.

I heard the name Lila Nadine [meaning= Night and dancer] for a girl and think that its beautiful and that my whole family except for me has uncommon.


----------



## chele

Just heard the boys name Dijon and thought hmmm that's mustard!!! :rofl:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Today i heard the name Zion, makes me think of Lions lol


----------



## Nikki_d72

LoolaBear said:


> RubyRainbows said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoolaBear said:
> 
> 
> today i (read) the names Ireland and Winter and love both of these names but i know they would just get teased by members of my family!
> 
> and also with my dad being irish i think he would get tormented at work for having a granddaughter named Ireland.
> 
> but i may now consider Winter as a middle name as ithink its cute.
> 
> I love the names Winter & Ireland! I know a little girl named "Wynter" & i used to work with a woman who had a granddaughter named Ireland! Nobody teased her... she got a lot of compliments! And being of Irish decent, she was very proud!Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmm ideas then lol xxClick to expand...

What about Eire then? it's the same thing, in Irish. Wouldn't get away with it in Ireland but is fine anywhere else, I reckon.


----------



## RubyRainbows

I recently heard the name Grady & really, really dislike it. Plus, i can never remember what his name is (and i'm usually good with names!). I keep mixing it up with Brady/Brody/Grody... for some reason Grady just doesn't want to come out of my mouth. :dohh:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Today i heard Constance for a girl, i like it but DF says its a deffinate no!


----------



## fides

Today I heard the name *YARDLY*, and I thought, are they serious? Really? Wow.


----------



## fides

xMissxZoiex said:


> Today i heard the name Zion, makes me think of Lions lol

I wouldn't use it for one of my kids, but I've always liked Lauryn Hill, and think her story about her son, Zion, is pretty empowering (if you like her style of music) - now you've got the song stuck in my head, lol!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ktgHNJ4RmIY


----------



## discoclare

xMissxZoiex said:


> Today i heard the name Zion, makes me think of Lions lol

I know of someone called Ziona.

This week I have come across the following names of young children: Ziggy, Flora, Elsa, Percival, Delight.


----------



## birdiex

Do you know if Ziggy and Delight were nicknames? They're pretty "imaginative" first names! Poor kids. :haha:


----------



## discoclare

birdiex said:


> Do you know if Ziggy and Delight were nicknames? They're pretty "imaginative" first names! Poor kids. :haha:

Delight is definitely her real name. Ziggy I'm not sure, it was written with his surname on his peg so I assume it's real. We have quite a large African community where we live so it's actually pretty common to see "descriptive" names like Patience, Precious, Happiness, Lucky etc (I could go on). Which is why I always think it's strange when I see people on here who are surprised about the names Precious and Patience: for me these are actually pretty common names in London! I though Delight was a bit more unusual as I haven't seen it before. Having said that I know someone who is Italian who has a LO called Diletta in her family, which is Italian for Delight.


----------



## birdiex

Oh wow! Ziggy is a bit 'out there' but I do love Precious and Patience. I think they're lovely names, can't see why people don't like them!


----------



## discoclare

Today I heard the name Kairn (it was Kairn Stone running the London Marathon from the UK) and I thought it was unusual, I'd never heard it before, but I really like it.


----------



## eeyore123

today ( tell a lie it was the other week ) i heard the name BOB....... i checked it wasn't short for any thing and it wasn't........ 

i also heard the name diamond........... i wondered if the parents shoulda kept the name for a dog not a baby ( no offence to any diamonds out there, its just not my taste )


----------



## MissC

Today i heard the name Roman at first i thought :dohh: but after a while i started to like it :blush:


----------



## buttons1

Today (well recently) I heard the name Silver and thought what on earth was that mother thinking, poor little girl


----------



## Nikki_d72

Yesterday I heard the name Ja, and thought "Jar? thet's a bit mental!" but I think it was Ja, but then I thought it was the Jamaican word for God, isn't it? So a bit blasphemous maybe! It was a wee boy of 3 and he had baby-dreadlocks already, funny. Each to their own.


----------



## Lola472

I had to add to this thread. I've never been in the baby names room before because I haven't even gotten that far in my thinking. 
The name was: A-A
And it was pronounced "A-dash-A"
I wasn't a fan.


----------



## aliyah_112

oops, didnt mean to post here.. thought the entire thread/ posts were a page long.. and this 'comment' was meant to go after the last one on the first page :dohh: 

x


----------



## mumoffive

Gabrielle and i thought it was pretty :)


----------



## fides

Lola472 said:


> The name was: A-A
> And it was pronounced "A-dash-A"
> I wasn't a fan.

wow. i mean - wow. :dohh:

I heard the names EDMUND and EDWIN recently, and i thought, i really like them, but my husband doesn't b/c his middle name is Edward. :shrug:


----------



## Bartness

I have a co-worker named "Light" Its a bit different not a fan, but its perfect for him (he is also foreign)


----------



## CeeCee2010

I heard the name Auxilia today and thought it was pretty but I wouldn't use it personally :)


----------



## Thistledown

Years ago I read the name Zessiper. Don't think I'd ever use it, but I've always thought it was pretty.


----------



## Mummy2Boo

In the past year I've come across.......

LLogan - boy
Bleau (pronounce blue) - boy
Zeke - boy
Pebbles - girl
Kasbar - boy
Tiger - boy
Koby - boy
Angel - girl (and she really isn't angelic at all!)
Hunta - boy 

I do wonder whether people consider the children when giving them 'unusual' names or when they adapt the spellings of names? The lifetime of being teased over their names as well as having to spell them out could be avoided! (Trust me, I have a very unusual surname that no-one can pronounce, let alone spell!)


----------



## LaraJJ

The other day I heard the name Loveday and thought whattt!!!

The lady was in her 50's so reckon her parents may have been free-love hippies, lol :)


----------



## letia659

> Mummy2Boo said:
> 
> 
> In the past year I've come across.......
> 
> LLogan - boy
> Bleau (pronounce blue) - boy
> Zeke - boy
> Pebbles - girl
> Kasbar - boy
> Tiger - boy
> Koby - boy
> Angel - girl (and she really isn't angelic at all!)
> Hunta - boy
> 
> I do wonder whether people consider the children when giving them 'unusual' names or when they adapt the spellings of names? The lifetime of being teased over their names as well as having to spell them out could be avoided! (Trust me, I have a very unusual surname that no-one can pronounce, let alone spell
> 
> 
> I wouldn't consider Zeke that unusual its usually a nn for Ezekiel which is biblical and has good meaning to it :) all the other yea they are off :wacko: and I know a few people called Angel none of which hold up to their name lolClick to expand...


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Ziggy & Zeke have been mentioned i quite like them :blush:


----------



## fairy_gem

I like Zeke too and wouldn't consider it too unusual.

x


----------



## Joesgirl

We're naming this baby boy Declan James (pronounced Deck-lan). If we ever have another girl, her name will be Bronte Noelle (pronounced Bron-tee).


----------



## Kess

Joesgirl said:


> We're naming this baby boy Declan James (pronounced Deck-lan). If we ever have another girl, her name will be Bronte Noelle (pronounced Bron-tee).

I didn't know Declan was considered unusual enough to warrant a pronunciation guide! It's my uncle's name, and I know a couple of other people with that name too. Is it just me perhaps? I live in somewhere known as Little Ireland, for the number of Irish immigrants, so is it perhaps more common amongst the Irish, and not common where you are, Joesgirl?

And I agree that Zeke isn't unusual, it's short for Ezekiel. I really like it, but DH won't let me use it. Was LLogan spelled like that, with two L's, or was that a typo? Because I wouldn't consider Logan that odd, either. It's a nice Celtic name. It's on our short list.


----------



## nkbapbt

Today (yesterday and for months now) I've been hearing/reading the name "Olivia" and though it's very pretty...it reminds me of the character out of the book "Olivia" the annoying pig. 

Cute name...horrible association.


----------



## wamama

Today I heard the name Aria and I think it's pretty awesome.

My fiancée loves that it's music related.


----------



## Joesgirl

Kess said:


> Joesgirl said:
> 
> 
> We're naming this baby boy Declan James (pronounced Deck-lan). If we ever have another girl, her name will be Bronte Noelle (pronounced Bron-tee).
> 
> I didn't know Declan was considered unusual enough to warrant a pronunciation guide! It's my uncle's name, and I know a couple of other people with that name too. Is it just me perhaps? I live in somewhere known as Little Ireland, for the number of Irish immigrants, so is it perhaps more common amongst the Irish, and not common where you are, Joesgirl?
> 
> And I agree that Zeke isn't unusual, it's short for Ezekiel. I really like it, but DH won't let me use it. Was LLogan spelled like that, with two L's, or was that a typo? Because I wouldn't consider Logan that odd, either. It's a nice Celtic name. It's on our short list.Click to expand...

Yes, it's completely unusual from where I'm from, Oregon, USA. In fact, most of the time when I tell people the name, they act confused and asked how it's spelled, or if they read it on my facebook, they assume it's Dee-clan. I love the name. My husband and I picked it for it's Irish heritage because his mom is Irish, making him half. Her parents immigrated from Ireland to New York and that's where she was raised. I don't think it's a family name though. Sorry if I offended anyone on here by posting it as an unusual name, that was my ignorance! Sorry!


----------



## summerbreeze8

I heard the name Octavia - quite like it!


----------



## Courtcourt

AlphaPoppa said:


> Today I heard the name __LUCAS____ & think it's a Liquid Cutting Smooth sounding name. Almost like the sound of a stone being dropped into water and the subsequent splash. If we have a boy I might consider naming him Lucas.


I looooove the name Lucas. Its the name of one of my dogs (LOL) but he is very old, so he will be long gone before I have a boy. I love my Lucas :) Gorgeous name!


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

I saw the name Beatrice the other day and thought it'd make too long a name together with my surname, but it's beautiful :)


----------



## xhannahxbanan

The other day I heard the name *Silver* as my partner was going through english baby names and I think its a beautiful name and its what im calling my daughter! :)


----------



## delicious

K4tiemay said:


> dhartley said:
> 
> 
> Addison...........
> 
> my 10 day overdue little bundle of love is obviously too comfy in there. getting soooo impatient to meet her! Cant decide on Addison Grace or Addison Lexi.
> 
> Are you a Greys Anatomy fan? I am - that's what your names remind me of, not that that's a bad thing :)Click to expand...

I'm a Grey's Anatomy fan. I thought the same thing when I read those names.
Though I would prefer Lexie Grace as a combination.

We had our whole family send us name suggestions for our baby girl and I put them all together with our suggestions to have a look at them. DH joked about all the Grey-A names (Addison, Christina...), but most of them were just coincidences (and weren't even from me). Then I told him that I really loved the name Lexie, but Grey's A ruined it for me: I wouldn't want to look back and think "it's because of that show that we gave you that name!" cause I didn't know the name existed before the show.


----------



## MrsMalowey

I also love Greys Anatomy and have got Lexie on my name list, think OH likes it too but a few people have said it sounds like a strippers name! I don't think so though..

Someone posted that Bob wasnt short for anything, isnt it short for Robert!?

And another posted the name Octavia, which just reminds me of a Skoda Octavia.. lol


----------



## Kess

Joesgirl said:


> Kess said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joesgirl said:
> 
> 
> We're naming this baby boy Declan James (pronounced Deck-lan). If we ever have another girl, her name will be Bronte Noelle (pronounced Bron-tee).
> 
> I didn't know Declan was considered unusual enough to warrant a pronunciation guide! It's my uncle's name, and I know a couple of other people with that name too. Is it just me perhaps? I live in somewhere known as Little Ireland, for the number of Irish immigrants, so is it perhaps more common amongst the Irish, and not common where you are, Joesgirl?
> 
> And I agree that Zeke isn't unusual, it's short for Ezekiel. I really like it, but DH won't let me use it. Was LLogan spelled like that, with two L's, or was that a typo? Because I wouldn't consider Logan that odd, either. It's a nice Celtic name. It's on our short list.Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, it's completely unusual from where I'm from, Oregon, USA. In fact, most of the time when I tell people the name, they act confused and asked how it's spelled, or if they read it on my facebook, they assume it's Dee-clan. I love the name. My husband and I picked it for it's Irish heritage because his mom is Irish, making him half. Her parents immigrated from Ireland to New York and that's where she was raised. I don't think it's a family name though. Sorry if I offended anyone on here by posting it as an unusual name, that was my ignorance! Sorry!Click to expand...

Oh, I wasn't offended at all, just mildly bemused! It makes sense now I know you're American, it's not a name I've heard used by any Americans so I guess it's rare there.


----------



## delicious

discoclare said:


> birdiex said:
> 
> 
> Do you know if Ziggy and Delight were nicknames? They're pretty "imaginative" first names! Poor kids. :haha:
> 
> Delight is definitely her real name. Ziggy I'm not sure, it was written with his surname on his peg so I assume it's real. We have quite a large African community where we live so it's actually pretty common to see "descriptive" names like Patience, Precious, Happiness, Lucky etc (I could go on). Which is why I always think it's strange when I see people on here who are surprised about the names Precious and Patience: for me these are actually pretty common names in London! I though Delight was a bit more unusual as I haven't seen it before. Having said that I know someone who is Italian who has a LO called Diletta in her family, which is Italian for Delight.Click to expand...

Ziggy always reminds me of Celine Dion's song : https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Un_garçon_pas_comme_les_autres_(Ziggy)

Apparently it's short for German name Siegmund. I would definitely never use either one of them.


----------



## delicious

MissC said:


> Today i heard the name Roman at first i thought :dohh: but after a while i started to like it :blush:

The name Romain is very very common in France.


----------



## Cleo

Today I heard the name Miller and it made me want a beer! I don't actually mind it all that much, it just made me think of Miller time or Miller Genuine Draft!


----------



## RubyRainbows

Joesgirl -- I love the name Declan! I am from the US, also... and i've NEVER heard the name before! I heard it for the 1st time here, on BnB, a few months ago... and i did have to ask how to pronounce it :blush:

I love it tho!


----------



## RubyRainbows

Today i was watching a TV special about The Titanic... and heard the name Millvina. She is a sweet little old lady who survived the sinking of The Titanic.

It's not a name i would pick... but thought i would share it with my BnB friends... many of which like those old kind of names!

Millie is a cute nickname!


----------



## morri

The first time I came upon gretchen I thought 'WTF' because nobody in Germany would call their child Gretchen (maybe grete or greta) but those names where out of fashion about a 100 years ago? also chen is a diminutive so the only time you would call a girl gretchen would be if it was a toddler or school kid.
I guess it is the same as some German people who name their kids Bill or Tommy without realising that they are nicknames and hardly ever given names.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Today i heard the name Sarah Zoie, Which is what my unborn niece is going to be called, What do you guys think? Not sure about it, i cant seem to imagain a baby called Sarah, a teen and a adult its really nice. Opinions :) x


----------



## Miss Duke

I love the name Sarah, but not so much with Zoie xxx


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Thanks lol Zoie Is my name :haha:


----------



## chele

Today I heard the name Tiber and thought isn't that the name of a river, isn't that more suited to a boy?


----------



## danipants88

Skylark said:


> My husband loves the name Finn...

I named my son Finn :D


----------



## MrsMalowey

Zoe is my name too! But without the 'i', i agree it doesnt really go with Sarah.

Today i heard the name 'Carlito Santos' and now my OH is adament we are calling baba that.. lol Carlito Santos Simpton, i can just see it now!!!


----------



## RubyRainbows

I was just watching Cartoon Network... and two characters were named: Rigby & Benson

Both of those names are kinda cool for boys!


----------



## mommy2lilmen

I heard the name Kaylynn and Karessa and love them...I so badly want a daughter to name her..:(


----------



## whatdamatter

Mom's middle name is Karma.

Younger sister is Ripley.

Younger Brother is Cruz.

and I love the name Mckinley.


----------



## Amy31

Eilidh - Pronounced ay-lee its Scottish I think it is pretty but too much like my name Amy :)


----------



## Feb4th2011

Today I heard the name forest and all i could think of was forest gump.... poor kid


----------



## JustK

Today I saw the name Camryn Elise and thought it was very pretty.


----------



## MrsTreasure

Today I heard the name Matilda and I thought how cute but DH said he doesn't like it :(


----------



## Kim25

I love the names Piper or Sunny for a girl x


----------



## amipregnant

The most unusual i have come across was Nimmy for a girl and the most ridiculous was pebble for a girl!

I love the name Alden and Cain for a boy


----------



## Avalanche

amipregnant said:


> The most unusual i have come across was Nimmy for a girl and the most ridiculous was pebble for a girl!
> 
> I love the name Alden and Cain for a boy

Was it short for anything? My LO gets called Nim or Nimmy and shes called Niamh.


----------



## LaraJJ

Today I heard the name Audra and think it is very pretty :)

I also heard Tudor and it makes me think of Henry the 8th, lol!!


----------



## snowangel187

I didn't actually hear this as a name but I'm considering it for a girl... Opinions Please

_Nova_


----------



## discoclare

LaraJJ said:


> Today I heard the name Audra and think it is very pretty :)
> 
> *I also heard Tudor and it makes me think of Henry the 8th, lol*!!

It's an old name. We used to have an uncle Tudor, no longer with us. I think there used to be quite a lot of them in Wales but they have kind of died out a bit. Good to hear it's still going!


----------



## victoriav

Kim25 said:


> I love the names Piper or Sunny for a girl x

These are lovely! 

Today I heard the name piper and thought I might steal it!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

snowangel187 said:


> I didn't actually hear this as a name but I'm considering it for a girl... Opinions Please
> 
> _Nova_

I knew someone called Nova Knight it is a pretty name! not sure i would use it though


----------



## RubyRainbows

snowangel187 said:


> I didn't actually hear this as a name but I'm considering it for a girl... Opinions Please
> 
> _Nova_

My friend named her daughter Nova... personally, i hate it... but i would never tell her that! :nope:


----------



## LaraJJ

My first car was a Vauxhall Nova so it makes me think of that, lol! But other than that, it is quite pretty :)


----------



## Jomum2b-again

xMissxZoiex said:


> Today i heard the name Zion, makes me think of Lions lol

Zion means paradise :)


----------



## Feb4th2011

My sister's cat is named Nova!


----------



## Lara310809

mamamay said:


> Lyra - Sophie Dahl has called her little girl this - it is the name of a group of stars, very pretty I think x

I used to be on a forum and I called myself Lyra. I love the name. It's also the main character in the Golden Compass


----------



## Lara310809

Feb4th2011 said:


> My sister's cat is named Nova!

In Spanish that means "no go". Not a great meaning in my opinion, although in English it's better :haha:


----------



## AngelBunny

Today I heard the name Clotilda & i think its scary!! :wacko:


----------



## charliea85

The other day I heard the name Riley and I love it so much that I am almost set on calling my little boy it.

I think it is a unisex name Rylee for a girl and Riley for a boy.


----------



## x_ellen

the other day i heard the name *Amelie* and *love the spelling so much, but i'm not sure how its pronounced* :dohh:


----------



## LaraJJ

I would pronounce it Am-a-lee

It is so pretty :)


----------



## FiNZ

Kim25 said:


> I love the names Piper or Sunny for a girl x

My friend has 2 daughters - Piper and Summer!!

I came across the name Rhayne for a boy today, and think it's pretty cool. I wouldn't have it though, as it wouldn't fit with my other childrens' names!!


----------



## Lucy22

I recently came across the name Brandi-Aqua (a neighbours daughter) and I think its horrific! :shrug:


----------



## Ellie45820

For my first 2 children I had a midwife who was named Frosty. 

I also had a friend growing up who was named A and she had 2 brothers named Seven & Eleven.


----------



## delicious

Today I read the name Majandra, made up from Maria Alejandra.
And even though I don't especially like it I thought it was a cool mix up.
While trying to find a name for my daughter, I had looked up a lot of names with the letters "ean" in it (such as Leandra which I adore) and it reminded me of thoses.


----------



## Bartness

Yesterday I heard the name Yuridia, and thought...wow..thats um different, but spelt how it sounds!


----------



## babyhopesxx

Today i heard the name Shye (as in timid, quiet) & i thought 'haha wishful thinking'


----------



## fifideluxe

i love the name delilah....and lola...but they both remind me of kareoke songs.....!!!!


----------



## Wagamamma

What do people think of *CeeCee*
I heard it on a little girl and thought it was sweet but not sure about when shes an adult?????


----------



## DollFaceJessi

Lumen is a name I love, needs to be used more. :)


----------



## DollFaceJessi

Lola Soleil Tyme is my little princess' name


----------



## Hevalouaddict

I googled a potential name for bean and its meaning is a melody then I decided I liked the name melody


----------



## Florabelle

My best friends neices and nephews are (deep breath)
Saxon Diamond (boy)
Honey Grace (girl)
Floyd Ace (boy)
Albany Autumn (girl)
Darling Precious (girl).

I think Honey Grace got the best deal and that their parents were losing the plot by the time poor Darling Precious came along!

Definitely not my cup of tea. I'm team yellow and we've chosen Edie Mae for a girl and a good solid Thomas George for a boy. I definitely prefer more traditional names.


----------



## CandiceSj

Today I heard the name *Flora *& think it's adorable, but reminds me too much of flora and fauna to be used.


----------



## preppymommy

Florabelle said:


> My best friends neices and nephews are (deep breath)
> Saxon Diamond (boy)
> Honey Grace (girl)
> Floyd Ace (boy)
> Albany Autumn (girl)
> Darling Precious (girl).
> 
> I think Honey Grace got the best deal and that their parents were losing the plot by the time poor Darling Precious came along!
> 
> Definitely not my cup of tea. I'm team yellow and we've chosen Edie Mae for a girl and a good solid Thomas George for a boy. I definitely prefer more traditional names.

Darling Precious and Floyd Ace are cruel


----------



## Florabelle

Last wek I met a 20 year old guy called Kennedy and I fell in love with the name on the spot. Unusual for me because I'm more in the traditional camp, but I just thought it was gorgeous.


----------



## Fireflies

Today I heard the name Jesmond-Dene and I think this is absolutley ridiculous!
(Jesmond Dene is a place round Newcastle way. Its not even a nice place & certainley shouldnt be double barralled into a name for a baby girl!!!)


----------



## fluffpuffin

Heidi - so cute. I've been looking at a German name (I'm German) that I like for ages to use for baby no.2 when the time comes, and this is the only one to make the cut :rofl:


----------



## RubyRainbows

Someone on my FB just announced the arrival of "Baby Bronson" -- I assumed this was the baby's surname... but NOPE! Bronson is his 1st name. 

I have heard worse names... but... i sounds so much like a surname to me. :nope:


----------



## EllaAndLyla

My mum knows someone who's neighbours named there daughter Pixie Lou-lou... I think its silly! Pixie could be cute if pulled off by the right people and baby other than that it should be banished! Only celebritys can get away with silly names!!


----------



## Charlie189

I met a woman whose full first name was 'Gay' i thought poor woman


----------



## eviestar

today i heard/saw the name Tayla n i dont get the spelling... i much prefer it spelt taylor :) lol


----------



## KRB87

I used to work in college admissions and came across a 16 year old called Briar Annaise Blue and another called Fawn (her twin was named Sally). I thought the names were a little unusual for me but definitely memorable!


----------



## Florabelle

They called one twin Fawn and the other Sally???? Not what I'd call consistent!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Today i heard (Well I sold something on ebay) the name Xenia i really dont like it :/


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I quite like the name Fawn :)


----------



## McMummy

Today I heard the name Bobby and I think it's really cute for a baby boy xx


----------



## 8868dee

today i heard the name berty for a boy and it reminded me of a bertie basset sweetie , didnt like it at all


----------



## KRB87

Florabelle said:


> They called one twin Fawn and the other Sally???? Not what I'd call consistent!

That's what I thought... must have named them after family members or something.


----------



## laura1991

Today i met a little girl called cinderella. wtf were here parenting thinking?


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Me and OH both love...


Enolah Grace for a girl :)

I think Enolah is a very beautiful name x


----------



## MissBabyFace

Today I heard the name 'Collins' for a girl and I thought it was a very unique, stylish and cute name and it's definitely going to be added to my 'girls name' list.


----------



## Mummytofour

My two pen friends when I was at school were Crystelle and Tallulah.....first one reminds me of Dynasty and the second one Maizie mouses's friend!!!:haha:


----------



## Nichole

This one is just for laughs. My DH works for a school district so he sees a lot of kids names on a daily basis and he loves telling me of the stranger ones.

"Abcde" - pronounced Absedee
"Tinkerbell" - I wish I was joking, it was a little boys name too :(
"X-tin" - pronounced Kristen


----------



## eviestar

my nephew is called Swaylee... i dont like it at all. And my other nephews middle name is Montague... poor boy!
x


----------



## eviestar

Mummytofour said:


> My two pen friends when I was at school were Crystelle and Tallulah.....first one reminds me of Dynasty and the second one Maizie mouses's friend!!!:haha:

i love the name Tallulah and i love Maisy Mouse!! :) lol :haha::thumbup:


----------



## bellaxgee

i was watching a re-run of '16 and pregnant' and heard the name "nevaeh" (na-vay-uh) which is heaven backwards. it sounds sooo pretty but i dont like the spelling and that is kind of the whole point!


----------



## Beany2

today i heard the name nolan (for a boy) and kinda like it but don't think i could ever use it.


----------



## Cowgirlranda

My BF and I have decided when we have a girl she will be named madilyn and a boy after him Jacob :)


----------



## discoclare

MissBabyFace said:


> Today I heard the name 'Collins' for a girl and I thought it was a very unique, stylish and cute name and it's definitely going to be added to my 'girls name' list.

It's unusual. I can't see it as a girl's name though yet. It used to be a popular name in the Caribbean for boys, when I see this name I think of a middle aged man!


----------



## discoclare

Today I heard the name Xzavier and thought what an unusual spelling, covering both bases! It's pronounced Zav - i - eh (the usual way). The first time I saw his name written down I thought someone had made a mistake writing it but no, this is how his parents spell it. Personally I prefer the traditional spelling Xavier although the new modern spelling of Zavier doesn't overly offend me, but Xzavier I'm not sure about!


----------



## netty

i heard the name briar for a girl and think its different but lovely


----------



## discoclare

Today I head the name Thelma and thought, ooh I think I like it and wonder why it hasn't come back into fashion.


----------



## mafiamom

yesterday i heard the name Breckin and there is a part of me that really likes it and a part of me that says...hmmm not so much.


----------



## Evie81

today I heard the name *FORBES* and I think its something I can't name my child with


----------



## LaraJJ

Today I heard the name Rohanna and think it is just lovely :)


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

My husbands boss named his daughter _*Nova*_ after his sister who sadly died in an accident when she was young. Beautiful little girl with a beautiful name xxx


----------



## Raincloud

Today I heard the name Tyson and think it would be kind of cute... If the baby in question wasn't a girl.


----------



## Marlarky

Today I heard the name Aaden and I like it because I always see it spelled at Aiden, and I think it would be cute to have an Aaron and an Aaden xx


----------



## SuperKat

Nichole said:


> This one is just for laughs. My DH works for a school district so he sees a lot of kids names on a daily basis and he loves telling me of the stranger ones.
> 
> "Abcde" - pronounced Absedee
> "Tinkerbell" - I wish I was joking, it was a little boys name too :(
> "X-tin" - pronounced Kristen

:dohh::nope: *gasps* that's horrible. Those poor kids.


----------



## SuperKat

My son has a Cody in his class....and every time he says the name, and follows it with "she", i have to have him repeat the name every time he says it, because hearing 'she' after makes me think I've heard the name wrong... I've never heard Cody as a girls name...and I think it will always be a boys name to me...it makes me wonder if they were hoping for, or expecting a boy. :shrug:


----------



## ladygogs

Today I heard the name Gypsy.... (in the GP's surgery) and thought... blimey has someone brought their dog in!
then bizarrely heard it again, when a friend asked on fb if people 'liked' the name Gypsy May as her brother had chosen that for his baby...:shrug:


----------



## Weebear

I heard of a little girl called Sedonna, makes me think of the car!


----------



## Weebear

Ive heard of a child being named Guy...normal....but they pronounced it gooey!?!? They seen it in a baby book and thought that's how it was pronounced, poor child :rofl:


----------



## xSarahM

Nevaeh - okay so i didnt just hear it today, but i really cant stand it. You wouldnt catch someone calling their child Anavrin?


----------



## Stephie 25

I heard the Polish name for Noah, not sure how to write it, but it is pronounces "No Use"


----------



## Mooshoo

Today i heard a girl called papparazzi.. I just went speachless and my brain went thoughtless LOL! Must have been a dare!


----------



## imwhat

Def a second choice if I cant sell Dh on Camille


----------



## Kdor11

The other day I heard the name Cloke...couldn't believe someone actually named their child this! I'm all for uncommon or unique names but this really isn't a name!

*today i heard the name TOPHER and i think its missing the first half of the name... CHRIS*...that made me laugh!, thanks Sara1786!!


----------



## jogami

You ladies should move to Africa. Alot of the natives here believe a name symbolises the person's character, so we have people with some of the following names:
- Innocent
- Justice
- Beauty 
- Gorgeous

And that's just the tip of the iceberg! I know a guy called Two-Cent! That's the most ridiculous thing I've ever heard?!? I mean what were his parents thinking!!! :wacko:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I used to date a guy in school whos brothers name was stone! :haha:


----------



## birdiex

jogami said:


> You ladies should move to Africa. Alot of the natives here believe a name symbolises the person's character, so we have people with some of the following names:
> - Innocent
> - Justice
> - Beauty
> - Gorgeous
> 
> And that's just the tip of the iceberg! I know a guy called Two-Cent! That's the most ridiculous thing I've ever heard?!? I mean what were his parents thinking!!! :wacko:

His parents wanted it to represent his personality - always putting in his two cents :rofl:!


----------



## Marlarky

Today I saw the name Ataline in my family tree and I like it. She was my moms aunt that she never knew.

But I dont know how its pronounced. Ata-leen or Ata-l-eye-ne


----------



## discoclare

xMissxZoiex said:


> I used to date a guy in school whos brothers name was stone! :haha:

I know someone who named their son Stone!


----------



## kimmy04

Someone I know just named their baby boy Echo. It reminds me of the dolphin beanie baby I used to have as a kid.


----------



## Raincloud

Today I heard my coworkers son's name, Kathan. I think it suits him perfectly, but it's not a name I would have chosen.


----------



## birdiex

Raincloud said:


> Today I heard my coworkers son's name, Kathan. I think it suits him perfectly, but it's not a name I would have chosen.

That's just like Casen with a lisp :haha: What're they going to shorten it to, Kath? Oh well, excercising their creative bones I suppose!


----------



## fifideluxe

i went to a phone shop today and the guy who served me was called 'trekk' i have no idea if this is a popular name in certain parts of the world but when you say it....sounds a lot like 'shrek' !!!!


----------



## i want it all

I love the name Eli, and I'm soncidering it if I were to have a boy next. I've only heard it a couple of times and think it should be used more!


----------



## BridieChild

DD goes to school with twin boys - Bryn and Braithan - Bryn is not so bad, but Braithan? :nope:


----------



## wtt :)

Armywife said:


> Pippin said:
> 
> 
> I teach a girl called Angel...... and an angel she is not!!!!!:devil:
> 
> This made me :rofl::rofl::rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## MrsPoodle

I heard Pilar for a girl and thinks it's cool!!! It's spanish so you have to roll the final R... Sounds like a flamenco dancer!


----------



## SammiO

Dante and thought why would you name your son after a volcano?!

And my second thought was it sounds soooo puffy!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

i know someone called Dante, I dont like it much either....


----------



## immimx

xMissxZoiex said:


> Today i heard the name Laurie, i quite like it but couldnt imagain a baby with that name only an adult lol

i could never call a girl that as i call my OH lori... short for lawrence!


----------



## emyandpotato

SuperKat said:


> My son has a Cody in his class....and every time he says the name, and follows it with "she", i have to have him repeat the name every time he says it, because hearing 'she' after makes me think I've heard the name wrong... I've never heard Cody as a girls name...and I think it will always be a boys name to me...it makes me wonder if they were hoping for, or expecting a boy. :shrug:

I've only ever heard it as a girl's name and much prefer it that way. It sounds weird on a boy to me.


----------



## braddys

I know a kody... hes a boy. I also know a Koby :)

I know 3 sisters Tallulah, Sapphire and Janai.


----------



## emsie_123

Names Ive read in this post like Axel, Pia and Felix are all common swedish names :)

Today I heard the name Blade and I was thinking oh dear god


----------



## Kdor11

Blade and Blaze are very common names here in Southern Saskatchewan (Canada) and I really dislike them both. I knew people who had dogs with those two names!


----------



## Unbridled

braddys said:


> I know a kody... hes a boy. I also know a Koby :)
> 
> I know 3 sisters Tallulah, Sapphire and Janai.

Koby is the name of my Labrador retriever.  (She's a girl. I named her after a Teddy bear my hubby gave me when we were dating.)


----------



## Raincloud

Today I found out that someone I went to school with named her baby boy Russia. I don't even know what to say to that.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I like Russia .... but for a pet.


----------



## FiNZ

discoclare said:


> xMissxZoiex said:
> 
> 
> I used to date a guy in school whos brothers name was stone! :haha:
> 
> I know someone who named their son Stone!Click to expand...

So do I!! And his middle name was weird, and they combined the mother's and father's surnames to give his very own. Too weird for my liking!!!!!!!


----------



## jadesh101

fides said:


> sara1786 said:
> 
> 
> today i heard the name TOPHER and i think its missing the first half of the name... CHRIS :haha:
> 
> rofl. thanks - i needed the laugh.
> 
> 
> Today I heard the name Willow and thought I'm not naming my kid after a tree or a really cheesy 80's flick.Click to expand...

My sister is called Willow, I think it's a beautiful name, and really suits her


----------



## jadesh101

I heard the name Skyla, I think it's sounds a little tarty for a little girl


----------



## jadesh101

Also my sister said she loves the name Bruce for a boy lol I think it's kinda cute :)


----------



## bluejen

I heard the name Maya/Maia for a girl and Khrishna (sp?!) for a boy and I thought they were lovely (especially Maia) apparently they are Tamil names (sp again sorry?!).


----------



## xMissxZoiex

jadesh101 said:


> fides said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sara1786 said:
> 
> 
> today i heard the name TOPHER and i think its missing the first half of the name... CHRIS :haha:
> 
> rofl. thanks - i needed the laugh.
> 
> 
> Today I heard the name Willow and thought I'm not naming my kid after a tree or a really cheesy 80's flick.Click to expand...
> 
> My sister is called Willow, I think it's a beautiful name, and really suits herClick to expand...

I LOVE the name Willow!! Its right at to top of our girls name list, DF isnt so keen though.


----------



## jadesh101

xMissxZoiex said:


> jadesh101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fides said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sara1786 said:
> 
> 
> today i heard the name TOPHER and i think its missing the first half of the name... CHRIS :haha:
> 
> rofl. thanks - i needed the laugh.
> 
> 
> Today I heard the name Willow and thought I'm not naming my kid after a tree or a really cheesy 80's flick.Click to expand...
> 
> My sister is called Willow, I think it's a beautiful name, and really suits herClick to expand...
> 
> I LOVE the name Willow!! Its right at to top of our girls name list, DF isnt so keen though.Click to expand...

It's a beautiful name :)


----------



## fairy_gem

I saw the name Freya the other day which I LOVE.....but it was spelt Freyer!!! :dohh:

:flower:


----------



## LilSnowflake

Today i heard the name Talia (Tar-lee-uh) and think it's beautiful. :thumbup:

I also heard the name Zona and im not so sure about that one, but dont actively DISlike it. :shrug:


----------



## nicoley

my niece and nephews are..Mabel...Griffin..Lyric..and Cash..

i love the name Claire..if we have another girl I will be naming her this...boy im stuck...I love Rylen....


----------



## unapologetik

Today I heard the name AHRAYA SUNSHINE and I thought it was absolutely awful...


----------



## birdiex

unapologetik said:


> Today I heard the name AHRAYA SUNSHINE and I thought it was absolutely awful...

:dohh:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

unapologetik said:


> Today I heard the name AHRAYA SUNSHINE and I thought it was absolutely awful...

:rofl: Poor child


----------



## squeshie

Love this thread, today I heard the name Gabriel and quite liked it, especially the nn Gabe. :)


----------



## chele

Today I heard the name Jet and thought wtf??!


----------



## whiby

Yesterday I was in a supermarket and heard a lady call out "Freya", you could have knocked me down with a feather when a little *boy* came running over and the lady said "good boy Freya"!!!!


----------



## chele

whiby said:


> Yesterday I was in a supermarket and heard a lady call out "Freya", you could have knocked me down with a feather when a little *boy* came running over and the lady said "good boy Freya"!!!!

Lol. I love Freya, but yeah, for a girl!!!


----------



## squeshie

Freyr is the male twin to Freyja (Frey and Freya are the western versions) it's all Norse mythology so popular in Scandanavia and Iceland etc - not so common in the UK or Us I guess :)


----------



## Avalanche

Today I heard the name Persephone (Sephie, Effie, Penny or Peri for a nickname) and though it was lovely.


----------



## Bartness

Today I heard the name Tyne, and thought...um ok?


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Istyn

(prn yes-tin)

for a boy x


----------



## LaraJJ

Today I heard the name Messiah and thought what is that all about?!!


----------



## chele

Bartness said:


> Today I heard the name Tyne, and thought...um ok?

Like fog on the?!


----------



## braddys

I was shopping for my brithday and two little twin boys were in the shop . . . they were called casper and orvil and thought :dohh:


----------



## Lexilove

Perula (sp?) and her parents called her Roo, so cute!


----------



## ickle pand

LaraJJ said:


> Today I heard the name Messiah and thought what is that all about?!!

That makes me think of Monty Python and the Life of Brian "he's not the Messiah he's a very naughty boy" lol!

My best friends niece is called Ebony, which is a lovely name but she's a red head! I'm guessing that they didn't look up the meaning of the name. Her sister is called Abby which again is nice name but doesn't really go with Ebony.

My nieces and nephews are called Emma, Brennan, Josh, Piper and Willow. Nothing too weird there although apparently Willow's parents had Stone (for a boy) and Purple Skye (for a girl) on their list :dohh:


----------



## Xlaura_BellaX

my friend gave birth last night to a boy shes called him BEREN its realy growing on me

also ive noticed alot of the ladies on here are from america im frm south wales uk a popuar girs name is SEREN its so beautiful and means star


----------



## Charliemarina

my 3 year old daughter has a very pretty uncommon name.....Marina its her grandmothers name (greek) and i thought it was so pretty and unusual that i named her after her :)


----------



## Xlaura_BellaX

oh i also heard the name story the other day whywhywhy!!!


----------



## Wantabean

what a great thread :)
oh wanted to call our son Scobbie :dohh: i told him there was no way at all lol
i know a newborn little boy called tyreese and not to sure on that one
friends sister named her daughter Princess Tatiana and i might call her Tatty lol
emm what others..? i have heard loads just cant think after reading 40 pages worth of names lol my lil cousin is called Laurie and she hates it lol everyone used to call her Truck :dohh: 
i read the name Maisie today and have instantly fallen in love with it :cloud9: its short for Margaret and my middle name is Margaret, my aunts name is Margaret, my gran was Margaret, my great gran was Margaret, my great great gran... etc so i thought it would be a nice alternative while still keeping it in the family :) what you all think?


----------



## Wantabean

ooooo i remembered more lol a girl i know named her daughters Wallace and Mckenzie. they are surnames so thought it was a lil strange. my maiden name is Wallace lol :rofl:


----------



## Xlaura_BellaX

love the name maisie its beautiful a few people i know have called their LO's that but if they hadnt it would def be on my list


----------



## Cassie.

I have recently heard of Shruti (Shrew-tee), Eleri (El-air-ee), Ellidy, Chloe-Rayelle, Harley, Chardonnay, Angel and Kaci-Leigh for girls. Not really came across many unique boys ones, just Cian (Kee-an) and Abbott. 

My nieces are called Dannyn (Dan-ann), Adalyn (Add-a-lin) and Aibhne (Eh-v-nee) which aren't really to my taste.

The most ridiculous name I think I've ever heard was at a primary school, where there was a child called Michael, which would be fine if she wasn't a girl :dohh:


----------



## Cassie.

My OH and I really like the name Liliah, which strangely my 3-year-old niece came up with :)


----------



## apalmerxo

Today i heard the name TIGERLILLY and I thought POOR BABY :cry:


----------



## sara1786

heard the name Pretty today & it made me think of this thread. haha


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I read the name Niabhy ... Not sure how you would even pronounce that? Ni-ah-bi / ny-bee, not a fan though

Wantabean, I love the name Maisie! :)


----------



## Lexilove

My sister babysat a little girl named Skotlind (Scotland) yesterday :dohh::dohh::dohh:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Clear

:/


----------



## Cassie.

I have recently heard the name Corrie/Corry for a boy, I like it as my mum's maiden name is Corry but my OH says it reminds him of Coronation Street ><


----------



## eviestar

Wantabean said:


> what a great thread :)
> oh wanted to call our son Scobbie :dohh: i told him there was no way at all lol
> i know a newborn little boy called tyreese and not to sure on that one
> friends sister named her daughter Princess Tatiana and i might call her Tatty lol
> emm what others..? i have heard loads just cant think after reading 40 pages worth of names lol my lil cousin is called Laurie and she hates it lol everyone used to call her Truck :dohh:
> i read the name Maisie today and have instantly fallen in love with it :cloud9: its short for Margaret and my middle name is Margaret, my aunts name is Margaret, my gran was Margaret, my great gran was Margaret, my great great gran... etc so i thought it would be a nice alternative while still keeping it in the family :) what you all think?

i LOVE the name maisie!!


----------



## Thistledown

Today I heard the name Rayne-Bo and thought some people really shouldn't try to be clever!


----------



## sweetm

Recently heard the name Adelaide (Addie for short) for a girl, and I think its beautiful and not too common.


----------



## kcnyx

Today I heard the name Aine (awn + ye) and thought that fairy queens have the coolest names.
Aine was an Irish goddess/fairy queen in Limerick. :) Very unique, at least here in the Midwestern US. :thumbup:


----------



## Wantabean

I have a friend called aine :) she is a really really nice girl. really pretty name. Adelaide is a lovely name 2. :)


----------



## Kdor11

Today I heard the name *Kelton* (a little boy) and I like it...I may even add it to my 'list'!


----------



## bradshaw

i love the name Mason- really boyey name and cute


----------



## kailynn

Skylark said:


> My husband loves the name Finn...

Love the name Finn! So cutee.


----------



## sara1786

watching "little people" and one of the couples' friends sons names are: 
Maverick & Magnum

... enough said.


----------



## Cassie.

The other day I heard Priscilla, obviously for a girl. Also I've known of a family with 3 girls called Rhapsody, Paisley and Hazel. Also one of LO's friends is called Taylah which I'm not keen on.


----------



## Cassie.

kailynn said:


> Skylark said:
> 
> 
> My husband loves the name Finn...
> 
> Love the name Finn! So cutee.Click to expand...

Me too, I really like Flynn as well :)


----------



## LunaRose

OH's Cousin named his daughter Elvie & I think it's absolutely adorable :cloud9:


----------



## x_ellen

today i heard the name evie and absolutely LOVE it! future daughters name! :flow:


----------



## kcnyx

Today I saw/heard the name Scharlote and thought not all unique spellings are a good idea...


----------



## ickle pand

Today I saw the name Leum and thought FFS, what's wrong with spelling it Liam. This was a grown man's name too.


----------



## fairy_gem

Recently I have heard the following names:

Oakley - BOY - What?...maybe for a dog!
Kittie - GIRL - Super cute!!, not sure I would be brave enough to use it though cos of the whole kitten/cat thing.
Callie - GIRL - Not something I would use, but I kind of love it!.
Cassie - GIRL - Not something I would use, but again, I kind of love it!.
Mamie (prn. May-me) - GIRL - Super cute!

:flower:


----------



## sara1786

watching "Criminal Minds"-- the girl's name is Tamson-Dove


----------



## Wantabean

My cousin has named ges daughters edie and flora. edie is ok but flora makes me think of the butter :/ lol


----------



## MUMOF5

My friends brother called his little boy Lincoln, I really like it, not sure if Id like it shortened though - Linc??:nope:, Brody too, I LOVE it :flower:. I really like my sons name Franklin, not heard of too much :winkwink:, same for my daughter Shani (pronounced Shaynee). xx


----------



## Cassie.

I heard Carragan (sp?) in the shop yesterday, not too keen on it.


----------



## bradshaw

my cousine little girls name is kizzie- wasn't keen at first but now i love it


----------



## xSarahM

I met an 18 year old boy called Rocky the other day. Yes, that was his actual name.
Apparently when he was born, he died and came back to life so his mum named him Rocky. :shrug: If im honest, it actually really suited him!


----------



## prepping

I heard the name Sadie/Saidee & think it's perfect for if we have a little girl!

And I looked it up... it means princess. :cloud9:


----------



## pixydust

A friend of mine's little boy was born today and she's named him KYZAR. 
I'm not keen if i'm honest, I might prefer it spelt Kaiser but still not a name I'd use!


----------



## mitnmay

There's a little boy in my son's summer reading program named Braxton. All I can think of is Braxton Hicks contractions. Dont like it AT ALL.


----------



## Wantabean

hahaha it would be funny if his surname was actually Hicks lol aww sadie is lovely and the fact it means princess is really nice :) xxx


----------



## Dizzy321

a little boy called Bruno and it reminds me of a Rottweiler


----------



## twinmummy06

paula85 said:


> a little boy called Bruno and it reminds me of a Rottweiler

first thing i thought of was the movie! and what a terrible association :haha:


----------



## Dizzy321

:blush: I feel awful for saying that now .. its cos loads of rottweilers I hear are called bruno :haha:


----------



## twinmummy06

paula85 said:


> :blush: I feel awful for saying that now .. its cos loads of rottweilers I hear are called bruno :haha:

lets hope they were named before the movie came out :haha:


----------



## DollFaceJessi

Heard the girl name Tealey on the news.
Kind of odd.


----------



## Strawberrymum

My friends sisters called Eimh pronounced m I like it.


----------



## Kdor11

I heard the name *Durnin* yesterday for a boy and I really like...another new name on my list!


----------



## LaraJJ

Yesterday I heard the name Beaux-Jaye and thought that it sounded rather rude!!! 

I love the name Bella but we can't use it because our surname begins with J and her initials would be BJ - definately don't want my daughter associated with that, lol!!!!


----------



## TheNewMrs

Kdor11 said:


> I heard the name *Durnin* yesterday for a boy and I really like...another new name on my list!



Thats Our Last name!!! :haha:


----------



## TheNewMrs

I heard the name JAYDEN today and I thought..... Overused...


----------



## sara1786

saw the name "Cesca" 
not sure if it's pronounced "Kes-ka", "Ses-ka", "Ces-sa" or "Kes-sa" 

the only pronunciation i like is "Kessa"


----------



## birdiex

I saw the name Swayze for a little girl earlier, and wonder what the reason is?


----------



## Kdor11

> Thats Our Last name!!!

LOL...TheNewMrs...although I really like the name my SO does not!, but great lastname though!!


----------



## chele

sara1786 said:


> saw the name "Cesca"
> not sure if it's pronounced "Kes-ka", "Ses-ka", "Ces-sa" or "Kes-sa"
> 
> the only pronunciation i like is "Kessa"

Isn't it Chesca, as in Francesca?


----------



## sara1786

chele said:


> sara1786 said:
> 
> 
> saw the name "Cesca"
> not sure if it's pronounced "Kes-ka", "Ses-ka", "Ces-sa" or "Kes-sa"
> 
> the only pronunciation i like is "Kessa"
> 
> Isn't it Chesca, as in Francesca?Click to expand...

OOOH... yeh, I never even thought about that. Probably...


----------



## sweetm

birdiex said:


> I saw the name Swayze for a little girl earlier, and wonder what the reason is?

Maybe the parents were fans of Patrick Swayze, the actor? Just guessing.


----------



## Cassie.

Florabelle said:


> Last wek I met a 20 year old guy called Kennedy and I fell in love with the name on the spot. Unusual for me because I'm more in the traditional camp, but I just thought it was gorgeous.

I used to know a little girl called Kennedy when I was younger, it strangely suited her. I also used to know of a little girl called Johannis. Which I dont like.


----------



## sweetm

Cassie. said:


> Florabelle said:
> 
> 
> Last wek I met a 20 year old guy called Kennedy and I fell in love with the name on the spot. Unusual for me because I'm more in the traditional camp, but I just thought it was gorgeous.
> 
> I used to know a little girl called Kennedy when I was younger, it strangely suited her. I also used to know of a little girl called Johannis. Which I dont like.Click to expand...

I think Kennedy is a great name for the right girl. I wouldn't name my child Kennedy, but that's because 1) our baby will have a British surname and 2) look completely Asian.


----------



## Thistledown

sara1786 said:


> saw the name "Cesca"
> not sure if it's pronounced "Kes-ka", "Ses-ka", "Ces-sa" or "Kes-sa"
> 
> the only pronunciation i like is "Kessa"

I think there was a character in Star Trek Voyager named Cesca... was pronounced "Ses-ka" there.


----------



## Emleexx

Today I heard Kevin and thought 'how strange for a baby in the current times to be called Kevin'. Definitely not my cup of tea.

Our current choices are Tex for a boy and Sadie for a girl (not 100% on Sadie)!


----------



## ickle pand

My DH is called Kevin but prefers to be called Kev - no way in hell is any baby of mine going to be called Kevin though lol!


----------



## Cassie.

Eleni (Ellen-ee). Heard this on the bus yesterday, not sure I've spelt it right. I think it's quite pretty.


----------



## marinecrazy

Today I heard the name *Summer Sunshine* for a little girl and thought, damn hippie! Lol, Summer would have been okay, but not "Summer Sunshine"


----------



## marinecrazy

SammieGrace said:


> letia659 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hayley90 said:
> 
> 
> Today I heard the name JASPER. I think its fantastic, but i couldn't use it for fear of the Twilight brigade thinking id got it from there!
> 
> we are using Jasper if this baby is a boy but definatly not because of Twilight but to me the movies/books will die down eventually so it wont matter once he is older :) and on the social secuity website Jasper really hasnt climbed up the charts much its lower than my son Zanders name which is very uncommon :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> That was my worry with using Cullen..which we also did not get from Twilight but is actually a family name. Anyway, I figure that my baby's generation probably won't know anything about Twilight and I am hoping it won't be an issue. Many of my friends have asked if thats where it came from, but I can honestly say no, so I figure that it will work out ok.Click to expand...

I did the same thing with Sabrina, stupid tv show "Sabrina the teenage witch". Kids her age won't know it though!


----------



## dreamofabean

Ooh i like eleni!!

I watched nanny mcphee the other day and heard the name Evangeline....i love it but think dh would laugh me right out of the room at the suggestion!


----------



## Cassie.

Eliah (Ellie-ah). I heard this when I started studying childcare. I love it but not for a child of mine so we've just named our baby bearded dragon Eliah :)


----------



## Thistledown

Avianna, and thought it was rather pretty!


----------



## abracadabra

I heard the name "Story" for a baby boy. I am not sure what to think!!


----------



## Kirei

I love the name Evangeline but I mentioned to my OH that I heard it on Nanny McPhee and he won't even consider it. Don't tell your OH where you heard it!
I wanted to call a boy Arlo but I told OH it was a name of a character in Hollyoaks and he outright vetoed it!


----------



## discoclare

today I heard the name Elladora (well I saw it in an obscure list of Harry Potter characters) and I thought it was cute.


----------



## kcbmama

jogami said:


> You ladies should move to Africa. Alot of the natives here believe a name symbolises the person's character, so we have people with some of the following names:
> - Innocent
> - Justice
> - Beauty
> - Gorgeous
> 
> And that's just the tip of the iceberg! I know a guy called Two-Cent! That's the most ridiculous thing I've ever heard?!? I mean what were his parents thinking!!! :wacko:

My sister is dating a South African called Marvellous...he does not live up to his name


----------



## LaaLaa

Cassie. said:


> Eliah (Ellie-ah). I heard this when I started studying childcare. I love it but not for a child of mine so we've just named our baby bearded dragon Eliah :)

We had a friend who named her daughter this although it was spelt Ellia which I prefer.


----------



## abracadabra

Today I heard the name Wat (boy) and I thought it was strange x


----------



## Cassie.

Dani was playing with a Beyonce in the park today, she was a lovely little girl too, such a shame about the name ><


----------



## Cassie.

Kirei said:


> I love the name Evangeline but I mentioned to my OH that I heard it on Nanny McPhee and he won't even consider it. Don't tell your OH where you heard it!
> I wanted to call a boy Arlo but I told OH it was a name of a character in Hollyoaks and he outright vetoed it!

I love Evangeline, I also heard it in Nanny McPhee. I like Christianna as well.


----------



## MUMOF5

Cassidy on a little girl, i thought it was rather cute...


----------



## loz

my friends daughter is called jay and her second name is lowe, cruel lol

my oh suggested angelica today which i think is nice but i dont think id use it


----------



## Dantes Mom

Someone i know has a child called Tia-Maria harsh to add the maria bit but whatever floats ur boat xx


----------



## Cassie.

A friend from school has called her daughter Millie Mae. I just think they sound silly together.


----------



## whiby

I heard the name Aria for a little girl, and thought it was very pretty - and OH agrees! One to add to the list for "the next one" :D


----------



## abracadabra

I heard the name Coby (boy) and I thought it was cute for a little boy, but would be strange on a man xx


----------



## star7474

my OH loves the name Ethan but i just dont like it


----------



## twinmummy06

today in the newspaper there was a little boy and his name was *Bonner* and i just thought *WHY??? *:dohh: poor child.


----------



## Bartness

twinmummy06 said:


> today in the newspaper there was a little boy and his name was *Bonner* and i just thought *WHY??? *:dohh: poor child.

Poor boy will be teased his entire life.


----------



## helianthusdd

Name " Candy" is awesome


----------



## ickle pand

Today I saw the name Majella on a facebook comment and think it's an ok name but reminds me of Bonjela


----------



## LaraJJ

Today I heard the name Ariella and thought it was lovely :)


----------



## Wallie

I like Brielle, I suppose Brie for short.


----------



## lexi374

I work with children so have heard a few unusual ones - 

jenson
cayden
samson
king david
phoenix
austin
romeo
romario
lathan
travis

brianna
jacobi
montana
kyiesha
asyrah
nimi
anya
elodie
serenna

not sure i'd pick any of them, i quite like finn/finley, sonny, zac/zach, xanthe, 
no idea for girls kinda like zara, tia. Did like lola before eastenders!!


----------



## lexi374

Midnight_Fairy said:


> Istyn
> 
> (prn yes-tin)
> 
> for a boy x

My cousin called her boy this i think it it welsh


----------



## MissRose

fides said:


> sara1786 said:
> 
> 
> today i heard the name TOPHER and i think its missing the first half of the name... CHRIS :haha:
> 
> rofl. thanks - i needed the laugh.
> 
> 
> Today I heard the name Willow and thought I'm not naming my kid after a tree or a really cheesy 80's flick.Click to expand...

My cousin has a little girl called Willow, it suits hers so well shes a pretty red head. Then Willow Smith arrived with that god awful Whip My Hair Back and Forth song/noise and spoiled it. Cant agree on the "cheesy" though, that film is a classic! Haha, i love it and own the on VHS and DVD!!! 

Speaking of the film Willow, I heard the name Kaya and LOVED it!


----------



## hunnybump

Pink was going to name her baby if it was a boy Jameson and i kinda like it :) though it makes me think of Jenna Jameson lol and that's not good.


----------



## hunnybump

haha just thought of one that makes me laugh every time i hear it. Dartanion from the three musketeers. Not sure if that's how you spell it. I like it but would never call me child that.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

lexi374 said:


> I work with children so have heard a few unusual ones -
> 
> jenson
> cayden
> samson
> king david
> phoenix
> austin
> romeo
> romario
> lathan
> travis
> 
> brianna
> jacobi
> montana
> kyiesha
> asyrah
> nimi
> anya
> elodie
> serenna
> 
> not sure i'd pick any of them, i quite like finn/finley, sonny, zac/zach, xanthe,
> no idea for girls kinda like zara, tia. Did like lola before eastenders!!

Alot of these arnt unusial to me lol
Jacobi & Montana for girls deffintly is though... Montana is completely rediculous lol!. And King David for a boy? LMAO seriously? someone thought it was a good idea to name there son King david :haha: Poor boy. All your other boys names are quite common around here, I have a brother called Austin


----------



## h32kmr

I'm sorry...but Jacobi makes me think of a dog...not a little girl...:wacko:


----------



## lexi374

I know some aren't so unusual, just not so common here. 

Yep King David is his first name haven't met him yet, due to start soon! x


----------



## Wallie

I heard of Maura the other week. Must say I don't like it really.


----------



## jensonsmummy

My 2nd cousin just called her baby boy 'Shock' and everyone thought my little boys name Jenson was unusual lol.


----------



## Wallie

Bet that was a shock :rofl:

Jensons a nice name. I suppose it is still uncommon afterall the only person I know is called Jenson Button.


----------



## jensonsmummy

lol, i still cant get over it. She is a bit mad herself though so probably explains it. 

Thanks bout my Lo's name, and the only other Jenson i have heard of, except on here is Jenson Button :)


----------



## Kittique

These are fab.
I've heard some crazy names in my time. My favourite has to be:

Salami Lala

I've also come across
Talkmore
Innocent
Silverline
Immaculate
Tintin
Fanneh

A strange name makes my day....is that sad? XD

I really LOVE the name London however, i think it only works if you ARENT from the UK, especially if you aren't from London yourself!
I also like the names Mimi and Avaline and Xanthe (Zan-Thee)

and for a boy Marley or Quinn but Marley has been ruined by the film as I will forever associate the name with a dog :(


----------



## Fuchsia

Last night I was watching 'Who Do You Think You Are?' and one of her ancestors was called Isaque (pronounced the same as Isaac) which I thought was quite a nice alternative spelling :)


----------



## summerbreeze8

I heard someone had called their little boy Asa. pronounced like Acer! He will have to explain that for the rest of his life, poor child!


----------



## berry26

I like the name Elicia pronounced e-lee-c-a but we all wanted to say E-lis-e-a if that makes sence? Mum was forever correcting people! And dad always rolled his eyes! Lol


----------



## berry26

Oh for a girl I love the name Adrianna but hubby is not so keen! He wants Patrick for a boy which I love but I don't want it shortened to paddy or pat!!!


----------



## Carly2310

Recently I heard the name 'Spartacus' and though SERIOUSLY?!

Also heard the name River, fell in love with it and that's what my baby girl is gonna be!!

xx


----------



## Cassie.

I saw Saoirse (pronounced Seer-sha) the other day which I love and it's Irish. I saw it on the credits of 'The Lovely Bones' and checked the actress on Wikipedia (for the pronunciation) and I just love it!
Also saw the name 'Mink' the other day, which I thought a bit odd and Lana which I love as well


----------



## twinmummy06

Cassie. said:


> I saw Saoirse (pronounced Seer-sha) the other day which I love and it's Irish. I saw it on the credits of 'The Lovely Bones' and checked the actress on Wikipedia (for the pronunciation) and I just love it!
> Also saw the name 'Mink' the other day, which I thought a bit odd and Lana which I love as well

I remember about a year ago, I picked up a Great Dane roaming the streets and took her to our vet to scan her for a microchip, and Saoirse was her name. I had absolutely no idea how to pronounce her name, and i remember googling how to say it so i could call her haha. I thought it was pretty though.


----------



## Emleexx

Carly2310 said:


> Recently I heard the name 'Spartacus' and though SERIOUSLY?!
> 
> Also heard the name River, fell in love with it and that's what my baby girl is gonna be!!
> 
> xx

Our son is named River. It's such a beautiful name and we always receive lovely comments. We also know twin girls and one of them is named River!


----------



## tanni78

ok so here goes....... My name is Tanith Anise, my big sister is Ingar Christopher and my brother is Wulf John. I have followed in my parents footsteps and quite like unusual names (although wulf sucks) lol. My 3 girls are Shannon Bethany, Shanelle Ebony and Erin Toria. Expecting a boy now and i'm stumped lol!!!! My friends little boy is called Tyreese which i love and i have a friend who named her daughter Tirelle


----------



## Jaylina

I heard the name *Bindi*, which sounded really really familiar to me. And then I was like "OH! Bindi is the daughter of the crocodile hunter _Steve Irwin_!"....

I dunno why but Bindi sounds a little cute, however....wouldn't name my child that.


----------



## apaton

Persephone I thought :wacko: x


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Darwin, I dont like it.


----------



## babyhopesxx

berry26 said:


> Oh for a girl I love the name Adrianna but hubby is not so keen! He wants Patrick for a boy which I love but I don't want it shortened to paddy or pat!!!

Oh i like Patrick too, it could always be shorted to Trickie, lol :haha:


----------



## kcbmama

My friends lil' one is Millie-Ann which makes of million for some reason. Like she's 'one in a million'...


----------



## em1021

I like the name Kaidence for a girl and Brenning for a boy


----------



## minime11

I heard scarlett the other day and thought it was lovely although its not that uncommon is it lol


----------



## Avalanche

apaton said:


> Persephone I thought :wacko: x

Persephone I like; shortened to Peri, Sephie, Effie or Percy.


----------



## Jaylina

Today I heard the name *Valeria* & think how aweful it sounds (sorry)....it sounds like *Malaria* :( 

Okay...that's the name of my friend's daughter, spanish for Valerie. But to my ears, it just sounds like the disease! Although I like her middle name Wynter.


----------



## Bartness

Today I heard the name Marquezia...and I was thinking WHAT?


----------



## gemalems

The weirdest name I can think of is
Urban.


----------



## Cassie.

I know a few people that have called their sons Kane.. not too keen myself. There was a lady in the park the other day with what looked like twins called Cruise and.. Sally.


----------



## LaraJJ

I heard a lady in Matalan the other day calling her daughter Berry!!!!!!


----------



## Wallie

Actually Kade was a name for a little boy I heard a while ago. I was like, what? to start with but it's okay really.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Today i heard the name Cherry, I really like it!


----------



## mummy_ellie09

Today I heard the name Beatrice and thought it was a fantastic name - maybe I'm biased seeing as it's my new niece's name :D


----------



## lyrbell

I work in a hospital (the ER) so I see a LOT of weird names. 

This week-Orangejello (o RON ja low) and Lemonjello (la MON ja low). They're twins. Their mother said she saw the names on a website (they're 2) and HAD to name them that. mmmk then. Had heard of them before, but didn't believe until I saw with my own eyes. 

Avery Anna- a new born was named this, and I love it. 

Jamekaka. (pronounced "jamie ca ca). Another newborn. The mother had to ask her mother (the grandma wasn't over 40 and the mom was 15) "how did i say I want to spell it again?"


----------



## eeyore123

i have a friend who named her children by looking at a atlas, 
she has a 
vienna (girl)
roma (girl)
kaymen (boy)
india (girl)

i love her names but personally wouldnt use them i like traditional names xxx


----------



## Kaisma

Today I heard the name Kiana and I think it's gorgeous!!!


----------



## meandrod

Omg! I cant think of a name to post...but i was jsut reading thru and the dislikes are hilarious..way to pass by the time at work! lol! keep em coming!


----------



## nikkip75

Yesterday I heard a little girl being called nirvana! And I thought hmm wonder who her parents are a fan of! :wacko:

Then I thought, maybe she said ivana. Then realised either name would be just as bad!


----------



## LWood

Today I heard the name Macy Grace and I thought it was lovely. Her mom named her that because it reminded her of "Amazing Grace". Macy was a miracle baby.

Also hear the name Jamin. Not sure how I feel. It's a biblical name.


----------



## SuperKat

lyrbell said:


> I work in a hospital (the ER) so I see a LOT of weird names.
> 
> This week-Orangejello (o RON ja low) and Lemonjello (la MON ja low). They're twins. Their mother said she saw the names on a website (they're 2) and HAD to name them that. mmmk then. Had heard of them before, but didn't believe until I saw with my own eyes.
> 
> Avery Anna- a new born was named this, and I love it.
> 
> Jamekaka. (pronounced "jamie ca ca). Another newborn. The mother had to ask her mother (the grandma wasn't over 40 and the mom was 15) "how did i say I want to spell it again?"

Does she really like oranges and lemons? haha poor kids.

Jamekaka....wow. poor thing.


----------



## l.e.d.

Skylark said:


> My husband loves the name Finn...

Mine too!!! And the same spelling!


----------



## july_girl

Today I heard the name Arianna and I think it's a beautiful name!


----------



## Mommy2234

RubyRainbows said:


> Today I heard the name Sawyer and love it!

I know a little girl named Sawyer. She's absolutely adorable and I think the name is adorable too!


----------



## Cassie.

my OH likes the name Road for a girl. I hate it.


----------



## dizzydoll

Today I heard the name Oliver and I think it's beautiful!! Must check with OH to see what he thinks lol :)


----------



## TheNewMrs

Today I heard the name Sian for a girl, and she was such a pretty little girl. I love it!


----------



## LoolaBear

today someone at work has got their daughter in the office with them (its a no no but the boss isnt in)

and shes called Niamee and they say it Neem, its unusual and cant decide if i like it or not.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Today i heard the name Iris and i really hate it :/


----------



## starryeye31

I seen a lil boy at wic and his name was Caymen , I like it but would never name my kiddo that . I love the name Sawyer ,but my oh hates it :(


----------



## starryeye31

There is a lady that does Training for where I work named Tree , I kinda like it . Oh and I picked out the name Whisper for a girl . I like Whisper Sage but he hates the name Sage .


----------



## ticking.clock

there is a boy in my sons school called Craze...................................

poor kid


----------



## discoclare

july_girl said:


> Today I heard the name Arianna and I think it's a beautiful name!

It's my DD's name! That nice to hear as there are some regulars here in the baby names section who hate it and it is also featured in the "names you hate" thread that's popular at the moment.


----------



## LoolaBear

discoclare said:


> july_girl said:
> 
> 
> Today I heard the name Arianna and I think it's a beautiful name!
> 
> It's my DD's name! That nice to hear as there are some regulars here in the baby names section who hate it and it is also featured in the "names you hate" thread that's popular at the moment.Click to expand...

I think its beautiful and was surprised to have my mum suggest it as a name to me today! X


----------



## kitty17

Today I heard the name Algernon and think it's strangely awesome!!


----------



## lauren loo

Ive seen 
Gibson(Boy)
Alima(girl)
Cyder(girl)
Brelynn(girl)

i like them all but my boyfriend wants a traditional name


----------



## Cassie.

There was a child on the bus the other day, constantly being told off and she was either called Holiday or Holly Day. :| I hate both ><


----------



## LaraJJ

A lady at my mum's work has called her daughter dkny - pronounced dikini (rhymes with bikini)!! I mean honestly, how ridiculous!!

And btw - I think Arianna is a beautiful name :)


----------



## TeenDaddy

It's not a name I came across today but i *LOVE* the name Gregory for a boy :) I think it's cute and not very common at all and when he's older you can shorten it to Greg, Gregor or what ever :)


----------



## BlaireUK

kitty17 said:


> Today I heard the name Algernon and think it's strangely awesome!!

Strangely awsome indeed!

I remember the short story Flowers for Algernon from school and it makes me feel all warm and fuzzy inside. A beautiful story and the name is beautiful too.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Today i heard the name Shabaz!! poor baby boy!


----------



## kimberley3

my name i have picked and love so much for a girl is Esmé I think its beautiful.


----------



## ellemonkey

A few weeks back i heard a Arolia and it reminded me of my nipple.
I heard a Koi which is bad but with his last name of Duck it was just hideous.
A Shippley which sounds like a dogs name
And a Shaniqua which is ok but on a 100% white girl is just sounded wrong.


----------



## ellemonkey

Actually the worse I have ever heard was 

Sambuca 

and

Jensen Jay Alexander Bikey Carlisle Duff Elliot Fox Iwelumo Marney Mears Paterson Thompson Wallace Preston

They are related.


----------



## Bartness

ellemonkey said:


> A few weeks back i heard a Arolia and it reminded me of my nipple.
> I heard a Koi which is bad but with his last name of Duck it was just hideous.
> A Shippley which sounds like a dogs name
> And a *Shaniqua which is ok but on a 100% white girl is just sounded wrong*.

Agree 100%.


----------



## LWood

Bartness said:


> Agree 100%.

I LOVE the name Jaxon. I have wanted to name a baby boy that for ages but DH said "no"


----------



## Bartness

LWood said:


> Bartness said:
> 
> 
> Agree 100%.
> 
> I LOVE the name Jaxon. I have wanted to name a baby boy that for ages but DH said "no"Click to expand...

It took a lot of convincing on my part to get OH to agree! And thank you!


----------



## ickle pand

My Dad's grandad was called Jackson, I love the name so I'm going to try have to work on DH when our time comes :)


----------



## TeenDaddy

ellemonkey said:


> Actually the worse I have ever heard was
> 
> Sambuca
> 
> and
> 
> Jensen Jay Alexander Bikey Carlisle Duff Elliot Fox Iwelumo Marney Mears Paterson Thompson Wallace Preston
> 
> They are related.

HA! this did make me laugh! :')


----------



## Cassie.

My OH came up with Asha for a girl the other day, I love it :) Just need to get pregnant now.. and have a girl ofc


----------



## SMFirst

sorry I had to resurrect this thread..

My sister's friend named their baby boy Bailey.

It made me think of my MIL's dog with the same name..

So I don't like the name..


----------



## Wallie

My friend called her son Noah. I didn't like it at first but now I really like it, it so suits him too. He's so cute!


----------



## Islander

RubyRainbows said:


> Today i heard an old favorite of mine... Raina... and remembered how much i love it! Would prob be my first choice... if OH hadn't dated a girl named Rain! Grrrr!

My miden name was Reyner... sounds similar but with no rain?


----------



## Islander

my DH and siblings : Vincent, Glenn, Merryn and Fergus... I was also friends with a Danalyn, and I know a Summer Angel and an Altlanta Georgia :( also know a Tiylor... I like kinda pretty/elegant/old fashioned names tho....oh and I'm Lindsay Paige...


----------



## Ezza BUB1

My face girls names are Pyper, Paige and Jordan. My SIL is pregnant the same time and told me she likes Piper also (spelt diff) .... Not happy.... Like Carter and Connor for a boy.

For weird names I went to school with a Ziggy (girl), Wings (girl) and Sven (boy) all siblings and felt sooo bad for them ... Def hippy parents 

Also heard of twin boys named Benson & Hedges so mean and also has anyone heard of the poor little girl in Hawaii called 'Tallulah does the hula in Hawaii' she grew up and had to go to court to get her name changed or something that is just cruel!!


----------



## Ezza BUB1

I meant favorite not face oops


----------



## chele

Candida on Come Dine With Me

Isn't that thrush/yeast fungus??!?!!?!?


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Chele I saw that too lol It is such a ridiculous name!


----------



## LegoHouse

Today I heard the name Rory and thought racing car (but I still kind of like it!)

Today I also heard the name Tate for a girl and thought it was a bit weird that it was a girls name but the girl was so beautiful and cute she pulled it off :lol:


----------



## chele

xMissxZoiex said:


> Chele I saw that too lol It is such a ridiculous name!

Seriously, you'd change it wouldn't you!!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

LegoHouse said:


> Today I heard the name Rory and thought racing car (but I still kind of like it!)
> 
> Today I also heard the name Tate for a girl and thought it was a bit weird that it was a girls name but the girl was so beautiful and cute she pulled it off :lol:

I love the name tate!



chele said:


> xMissxZoiex said:
> 
> 
> Chele I saw that too lol It is such a ridiculous name!
> 
> Seriously, you'd change it wouldn't you!!Click to expand...

I would change it ASAP i most sertainly would do on tele and say hey my name is Candida :dohh:


----------



## LockandKey

today I heard the name Galatea (gal-uh-tay-uh) and I think it's epic


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Epic is one word for it :haha: i would have used hideous! lol


----------



## ickle pand

Today I saw the name Geraint and everytime I need to say it, I have to think about how to pronounce it. (It's ge-rint, ge - pronounced as 'GET' without 'T', rint - rhymes with PINT. The emphasis is on 'ge': GE-rint)


----------



## MagicalLeigh

sara1786 said:


> I feel like I contribute a lot to this thread. However, I work in a call-center and deal with the "general public" everyday. Therefore, I hear a lot of names. Sometimes they're "place names" and I like them.
> 
> Today I heard the names:
> Isis
> Iris
> Cohen
> Payson
> and they caught my attention.
> 
> Cohen is apparently a suburb of Austin, TX (?) & Payson is a city outside of Phoenix, AZ.
> I like them, but would probably never use them.
> 
> Iris & Isis were sisters, I would never do that to my daughters.
> 
> I also work with a guy named Felix... I really didnt like it in the beginning but the more I hear it, the less I dislike it. I would never name my son Felix though.

Payson is also a city in Utah, my hometown! I have thought about using it before lol.


----------



## Mummy_to_be87

Today I heard the name Imogen and thought it sounds like a gorgeous intellectual name, I actually am considering it for my baby :D Elissi was another name I heard and thought it was cute :)


----------



## dt1234565

Tuesday I started reading this thread. Today I finished! Lol!

Years ago I heard the name Columbus and thought "be serious!"


----------

